# Just seen this car on the way home



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

Driving home I spotted this. Obviously I got out to take these photos. A few questions. Will it be high insurance? Will it be a 'gas guzzler'? Are they quite powerful? Is it worth £3995? 🤔


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Mar 2022)

Chain looking a bit slack.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Mar 2022)

Harsh ride on those wheels and tyres.
Cooper S? Drive it as it's meant to be driven and it will guzzle gas.
Has it had a hard life already?
Private sale or trade?
Warranty?


----------



## Cycleops (24 Mar 2022)

Not looking too good Accy. Might make a nice mobile barbecue though :

MotorBiscuit
MENU
Home /Sedans & Coupes/Coupes
Avoid These Mini Cooper Model Years if You Want a Good Car
by Desiree HomerUpdated onMarch 2, 2022Published onMay 16, 2021
If you have the Mini Cooper on your mind, you’re not alone. This popular model continues to impress with its fuel economy ratings, compact size, stylish personality, and super-quick dynamics. Over the decades, the Mini Cooper has also been reliable and adaptable based on consumer preferences. However, before you buy, especially if you’re considering a used model, there are a few Mini Cooper years to avoid. For anyone serious about buying a reliable car, steer clear of these Mini Cooper models.


These are the Mini Cooper model years to avoid

Mini Cooper years to avoid include the pictured 2011 Mini Cooper S Countryman driving in snow
2011 Mini Cooper S Countryman | TIMOTHY A. CLARY/AFP via Getty Images
CoPilot highlights some of the worst model years for the Mini Cooper Countryman, including 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2013 models. The team cites many of the problems with the 2010-2013 Mini Cooper Countryman are about safety hazards, like fires and engine failures. However, those aren’t the only Mini Coopers to avoid.

Consumer Reports surveys indicate many different types of Mini Cooper models displayed issues across a broader timeline. Some of the lowest predicted reliability scores suggest 2006 to 2012 model years are the worst years for the Mini Cooper. To be safe, you’d be wise to avoid models in the early 2000s too, where problematic models were noted.

I'm sure the motor trader says it's a pristine example, owned by a little old lady who only used it for going to church. Hymn book still in the glove compartment.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Mar 2022)

Or avoid cars totally and get cycling. Much more fun. 😁


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Harsh ride on those wheels and tyres.
> Cooper S? Drive it as it's meant to be driven and it will guzzle gas.
> Has it had a hard life already?
> Private sale or trade?
> Warranty?


For sale at a dealership. I have their number. I might phone them tomorrow.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Or avoid cars totally and get cycling. Much more fun. 😁


Nothing like a good sermon to admonish the sinful flock


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Not looking too good Accy. Might make a nice mobile barbecue though :
> 
> MotorBiscuit
> MENU
> ...


So best to avoid it @Cycleops? 🤔


----------



## Cycleops (24 Mar 2022)

Might be wise.


----------



## CharlesF (24 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Not looking too good Accy. Might make a nice mobile barbecue though :
> 
> MotorBiscuit
> MENU
> ...


Not sure your review applies as the Countryman is a different beast to the hatchback.


----------



## shep (24 Mar 2022)

Put the money towards your new choppers, joking aside my lad has '65 plate Cooper S and they are good fun but harsh.

His has been remapped to around 250 brake and 400 torques, insurance is £2,200 but he's only 23 and it's his first car.

I wouldn't want one as a daily driver.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Mar 2022)

Not my review Charlie but MotorBuiscuit's.


----------



## shep (24 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Or avoid cars totally and get cycling. Much more fun. 😁


😴


----------



## dan_bo (24 Mar 2022)

Right laugh them R53s (or whateverthey are). Roller skate.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> Put the money towards your new choppers, joking aside my lad has '65 plate Cooper S and they are good fun but harsh.
> 
> His has been remapped to around 250 brake and 400 torques, insurance is £2,200 but he's only 23 and it's his first car.
> 
> I wouldn't want one as a daily driver.


I was just taken in by that lovely blue colour and those nice white wheels!!


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2022)

Avoid it is my advice. They are money pits and prone to all sorts of problems. My son in law has a 2012 reg Cooper and he is for ever having things done to it. 
My daughter also has one , 2019 reg but it is costing her lots on fuel as they are very thirsty, although reliable so far.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

I remember now. The bloke selling it is a bit of a rogue, or so they say on the local f/book page. He's also quite rude. I tried 4 or 5 of his cars at his old place 5 years ago. On the 5th visit he said quote...Not you again, you've already tried four ffs!! I advised him to brush up on his sales technique and made a swift exit!


----------



## shep (24 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> My daughter also has one , 2019 reg but it is costing her lots on fuel as they are very thirsty, although reliable so far.


In all fairness they are performance cars so surely high fuel consumption is a necessary evil?
The lad has to run his on Super as well!
Not really a car for him but I would guess he knows that already 😉.


----------



## shep (24 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I remember now. The bloke selling it is a bit of a rogue, or so they say on the local f/book page. He's also quite rude. I tried 4 or 5 of his cars at his old place 5 years ago. On the 5th visit he said quote...Not you again, you've already tried four ffs!! I advised him to brush up on his sales technique and made a swift exit!


Depends if you had any intention of buying one, I wouldn't put up with someone wasting my time just to have a drive in different cars.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

I might feed my details into an insurance compare site later to find out how much it'd cost me. At the mo' I pay around £215 a year for a 1.4 Mini D.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> In all fairness they are performance cars so surely high fuel consumption is a necessary evil?
> The lad has to run his on Super as well!
> Not really a car for him but I would guess he knows that already 😉.


Same with my son's fabia, 99 ron..

They will be thirsty Accy, but fast. You don't do enough miles to worry about fuel.

You must do research on them as some versions are money pits for faults, others better. White alloys are a mistake though.


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2022)

You can check the claimed mileage and spec online, plus insurance, VED etc.
I had an S Works once upon a time. Roller skate but the ride was awful on run flats so make sure it has proper tyres, FSH, all the gubbins like cam belt done. Full Hpi and warranty essential


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might feed my details into an insurance compare site later to find out how much it'd cost me. At the mo' I pay around £215 a year for a 1.4 Mini D.


Shouldn't cost much more TBH. We're a sensible age now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> Depends if you had any intention of buying one, I wouldn't put up with someone wasting my time just to have a drive in different cars.


No, I was a serious buyer. Anyway, I ended up buying one from a dealer who says stuff like "Here's the key, take as long with it as you want" and "whichever one you want to try, let me know and i'll drive it off the forecourt for you". He probably says it through gritted teeth when you ask for your 7th or 8th test drive, but he knows how to sell cars!!


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2022)

You need a 370Z @Accy cyclist 👅


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> You need a 370Z @Accy cyclist 👅


What's one of them when it's at home?!🤔 🧐


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's one of them when it's at home?!🤔 🧐


Nissan sports car


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

I've just seen its MOT history, I wouldn't go near it.

https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's one of them when it's at home?!🤔 🧐


An awesome car and reliable. Come in a soft top it you must, but the normal one is better. Bit costly on VED though. And fuel. They sound lovely, and don't break. 

Its Japanese.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/mini/hatch/2007/good


----------



## Cycleops (24 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was just taken in by that lovely blue colour and those nice white wheels!!


I’ll bet you’ve got the matching shoes to those wheels Accy.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've just seen its MOT history, I wouldn't go near it.
> 
> https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/



Yes, this says loads about how its looked after.

The little Aygo we bought failed twice on silly stuff like a lightbulb or worn brakes over its 11 years before we got it.

Anything major, run.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I’ll bet you’ve got the matching shoes to those wheels Accy.



White look good just washed. Then that's it, dirty as soon as moved.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> White look good just washed. Then that's it, dirty as soon as moved.



Sums up my white Swift in the winter, looks lovely when its parked in front of the house just washed and gleaming, but by the time I've driven to to the end of the road it wants washing again.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've just seen its MOT history, I wouldn't go near it.
> 
> https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


What's up with the MOT history ? I know nuffink about cars but I'm not seeing anything disastrous there ? 

I'd not get it either though. A base model mini but newer would be more sensible.


----------



## bonzobanana (24 Mar 2022)

Reliability is quite poor for a small car but repair costs are exceptionally high for a typical small car. It's a BMW basically.

https://web.archive.org/web/20210423225131/https://www.reliabilityindex.com/reliability/search/176

Beautiful little car though and I'm sure a lot of fun while it works. One for those with a high disposable income who don't mind disposing of that income.

Saying that I'm not sure what to suggest as a reliable small fun car with low cost of ownership. Fiestas can be a lot of fun but make sure you get the right engine in it as some of the 3 pot Ford engines have been problematic. 

I think one of the big problems with the modern Mini's is they pack in a lot engine into a small space so you end up costing a lot more in labour charges.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> What's up with the MOT history ? I know nuffink about cars but I'm not seeing anything disastrous there ?
> 
> I'd not get it either though. A base model mini but newer would be more sensible.



Nothing drastic on the MOT history, but if the owner is not getting things fixed before the MOT it makes me wonder about how its being looked after.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Nothing drastic on the MOT history, but if the owner is not getting things fixed before the MOT it makes me wonder about how its being looked after.


That's better than a lot of MOT histories I've seen. Quite a few fail every other year. It's a great resource for when you see a stupid driver out and about. The History often matches the driving standard.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> That's better than a lot of MOT histories I've seen. Quite a few fail every other year. It's a great resource for when you see a stupid driver out and about. The History often matches the driving standard.



Yes, I've seen some shockers as well, its annoying if you're car buying and like the motor, then you see the MOT history and think thats a shame and start looking again.


----------



## JtB (24 Mar 2022)

I was not interested in performance and wanted wind in my hair instead when I had my mid life crisis a few years back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Mar 2022)

I wonder how much the 'road tax' will be on this car? 🤔 I pay about £130 a year for mine.


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2022)

R56 cooper S. I would not have another. Mine was a proper Friday car. Thirsty, had all sorts of issues and I vowed never to have another mini as long as I lived.
Also, those white wheels are a PITA to keep clean.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wonder how much the 'road tax' will be on this car? 🤔 I pay about £130 a year for mine.


£155 apparently although expect it to go up being a performance petrol model
https://cartaxcheck.co.uk/free-car-check/?vrm=BV11YTK


----------



## shep (25 Mar 2022)

Hasn't he already got a mini?

A yellow diesel if I recall so should know what they're like to drive, service etc.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2022)

Another reason not to buy is they tend not to do very well going through Rufford Ford.


----------



## tyred (25 Mar 2022)

You need a Capri Ghia with tartan upholstery


----------



## Nibor (25 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> You need a Capri Ghia with tartan upholstery


Nah an old Jag XJ


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> £155 apparently although expect it to go up being a performance petrol model
> https://cartaxcheck.co.uk/free-car-check/?vrm=BV11YTK


Your valuation​*£6,800*
Assumptions & add damage for an accurate valuation






Sale may be subject to a transaction fee.*
We will inspect your vehicle. Our price offer may change if we think it is affected by the vehicle's condition or history.
Your valuation is guaranteed for 4 days only.

Just tried it. That's not too bad wouldn't you say?🤔 

How can they come to a figure when all they ask is the reg', your post code, email address and phone number?🤔

I tried yon Go Compare last night, but gave up after I kept getting an 'oops you haven't filled in', then it wouldn't go back and find it for me, so I kept having to start all over again.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Your valuation​*£6,800*
> Assumptions & add damage for an accurate valuation
> View attachment 636937
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? You asked for the VED cost on the blue car?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2022)

Nibor said:


> Nah an old Jag XJ


I'd have thought this would be more Accy's style


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> What are you talking about? You asked for the VED cost on the blue car?


I clicked that link you sent and got an insurance quote.🧐


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I clicked that link you sent and got an insurance quote.🧐


You needed to scroll down for the VED calculation 

£6800 to insure a Mini for a bloke as old as you seems extortionate...reckon they're telling you to get a more age appropriate car


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> Hasn't he already got a mini?
> 
> A yellow diesel if I recall so should know what they're like to drive, service etc.


I have and may I say they chuck you about all over the place! Not good when you're waiting for a hip replacement.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have and may I say they chuck you about all over the place! Not good when you're waiting for a hip replacement.


And a quicker Cooper S with a firm suspension and low profile tyres will be even worse


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> You needed to scroll down for the VED calculation


I tried, but they want me to 'varify' and look at summat on my phone. I can't be arsed. Why don't the self-gratification artists just tell me?! Whoever owns it has feck all to do with how much its 'road tax' costs!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> And a quicker Cooper S with a firm suspension and low profile tyres will be even worse


I could always put a cushion on the seat.🧐


----------



## shep (25 Mar 2022)

It's not going to be £6,800 and he knows it, as I've already said it costs my lad ab £2, 200 and he's 22 and his first car.

Another thread to ignore I feel.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I tried, but they want me to 'varify' and look at summat on my phone. I can't be arsed. Why don't the self-gratification artists just tell me?! Whoever owns it has feck all to do with how much its 'road tax' costs!!


Huh...it's in the link under running costs? 
Tax (12 months)*£155


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> It's not going to be £6,800 and he knows it, as I've already said it costs my lad ab £2, 200 and he's 22 and his first car.
> 
> Another thread to ignore I feel.


I think @Accy cyclist is confused by a vehicle valuation and an insurance quote...they aren't the same thing at all  (I was jesting about the £6800 for insurance as he said that's what he was posting)


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> It's not going to be £6,800 and he knows it, as I've already said it costs my lad ab £2, 200 and he's 22 and his first car.
> 
> Another thread to ignore I feel.


And then what do you do? Yes, you reply to the thread you're urging others to ignore!


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> And then what do you do? Yes, you reply to the thread you're urging others to ignore!


How’s he urging others? It’s a statement of his own intent (not sure why he needs to share tho )


----------



## gbb (25 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've just seen its MOT history, I wouldn't go near it.
> 
> https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


On the face of it, there's nothing major there BUT...
Tyres, it seems to get a lot of advisories for them (and shocks), this might mean a couple things...
Its suspension geometry might be off, or its been ragged and the owner was destroying tyres.
If its been ragged, i'm not sure i'd want it. If it's the geometry, you'd need to put it in for a good alignment...which might (equally might not) show up hidden problems.


----------



## gbb (25 Mar 2022)

My SIL is a garage mechanic, lets say he has a very low opinion of these Minis, early ones...and the later BMW ones.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2022)

It probably needs a new battery......


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2022)

As somebody who has actually owned one of these & just sold it within the last 7 days a few things to consider, the N14 engine which is fitted although badged as a BMW is actually a Citroen/Peugeot unit, which in itself is not a bad thing, but this engine is not a good one. They have issues with the timing chain guides which break up & drop down into the sump, this causes 2 issues sloppy chain which causes problems with valve timing & problems with the oil pump which is also chain driven (different chain though) they clog up & it's a new engine time.

They also have problems with the exhaust manifold clogging up with carbon, they leak on the turbo pipe, which although is only £70 the whole of the front end has to come off to replace it. The oil filter housing is of a poor design, it's only held on with 3 bolts all on the top side of it which allows oil to escape from the underside. Another issue is the rear main crankshaft seal which leaks & the only way to replace it is to remove the gearbox.

I also had a front spring snap on mine which cost me a spring, a strut, a top mount & 2 tyres

As far as fuel consumption I was getting around 32MPG which TBH is pretty poor, they aren't that fast to say they are a 1.6 Turbo producing 170BHP, I didn't particularly like minel, the ride is harsh, I don't think they handle that well, or not as well as I expected, I bought it as the wife wanted one & then refused to drive it.

On a plus side the interior build quality is high, doors shut with a proper clunk, they're bigger than you think inside.

I will wager there is something wrong/hidden with that one though, it's too cheap, it's private sale price, not back street dealer price, approach with caution with both eyes wide open


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> As somebody who has actually owned one of these & just sold it within the last 7 days a few things to consider, the N14 engine which is fitted although badged as a BMW is actually a Citroen/Peugeot unit, which in itself is not a bad thing, but this engine is not a good one. They have issues with the timing chain guides which break up & drop down into the sump, this causes 2 issues sloppy chain which causes problems with valve timing & problems with the oil pump which is also chain driven (different chain though) they clog up & it's a new engine time.
> 
> They also have problems with the exhaust manifold clogging up with carbon, they leak on the turbo pipe, which although is only £70 the whole of the front end has to come off to replace it. The oil filter housing is of a poor design, it's only held on with 3 bolts all on the top side of it which allows oil to escape from the underside. Another issue is the rear main crankshaft seal which leaks & the only way to replace it is to remove the gearbox.
> 
> ...


How old was it, how long did you have it for and how many miles had it done?


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

I've just typed in my details and this was the cheapest quoted price for insurance. It's about the same as I pay now.


MINI COOPER S (184) 1598cc
26 March 2022 02:38
Cheapest Price
*£221.74*

Cover Type:
Comprehensive
Cover Start Date:
01/04/2022
Claims:
No previous claims
Voluntary Excess:
£250
Protected NCB:
Yes
Additional Drivers:
No additional drivers


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> How old was it, how long did you have it for and how many miles had it done?


It was a 2008 had it 6 months, bought it to run through winter as my 'normal' car doesn't have a roof, it had just over 101K on the clock with FSH. I paid £2450 for it last September & sold it for £2550 last week.

It was the same colour scheme as the one you're looking at, but be careful with them, there is a huge difference in options fitted, mine was fairly basic, no Sat Nav, no Cruise Control, no Bluetooth,


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Mar 2022)

Don't buy German mini. They are extremely unreliable and very expensive to fix

2011 MINI Cooper Common Problems


7 Common Repair Problems Mini Cooper Owners Face. July 24, 2018. ...
Front Radiator Support and Coolant Hose. ...
Movement in the Timing Chain Can Create Noise and Vibration. ...
Electric Power Steering Pump. ...
Variable Valve Timing (VVT) Issues. ...
Water Pump and Thermostat Housing Leaks. ...
Clutch Failure. ...
Transmission Problems and Failure.


----------



## CharlesF (26 Mar 2022)

I have had three BMW Minis Coopers (not the S) - ‘09, ‘15 and now ‘21. The worst that happened was the ‘09’s handbrake jammed. I took it to the local garage who offered to free it, or install a new cable. I chose the later. I regularly change the air filter and plugs; maybe not necessary but I do it anyway.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

I think it's fair to say that no matter which car is suggested on such forums there'll always be some who say 'don't touch them', then give a list of their bad experiences of a certain car. The BMW Mini I've owned for two and a half years had been trouble free apart from the fan belt mounting (or summat like that) which coat me £300 two years ago, oh and the battery, but that's another story. Touch wood it's been a good buy. They are certainly better cars than the rust bucket British Leyland Minis of the 1960's/70's/80's I've owned in over 43 years of driving, where one month it'd be the cylinder head gasket going kaput, the next month the windscreen wiper motor, the month after the sub-frame etc etc. I'm going to ask a friend to phone the seller of this Cooper S and ask how many miles it's done etc and ask 'has it any mechanical problems that you know of'. Yes. I know he won't tell the truth, but that way you can get an idea if it's dodgy or not.🤔

To swap yellow for blue, or not? 🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

I can't say that I like the clock/dial on the Cooper though. I much prefer the one on mine, even if it is a little dusty.


----------



## JtB (26 Mar 2022)

If you’ve already got a reliable mini, I guess I don’t understand why you’d want to go to the expense of changing it for an old s version that might end up being a lemon. Is being able to speed away from the traffic lights a little faster really worth all the hassle and expense?


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Not looking too good Accy. Might make a nice mobile barbecue though :
> 
> MotorBiscuit
> MENU
> ...



All depends how they are looked after.

The long life service regime was a mistake, it meant that cars were neglected early in their life, they’re also often first cars, driven and not serviced.

Our 2008 Cooper D has been virtually perfect but it’s had a sheltered life, only one previous owner and serviced every year regardless of the mileage.


----------



## Chris S (26 Mar 2022)

How about an electric bike instead?


----------



## Cycleops (26 Mar 2022)

Chris S said:


> How about an electric bike instead?
> 
> View attachment 637135


Is that The Queen's new mobility scooter by any chance?


----------



## mustang1 (26 Mar 2022)

Not too long ago we had a Cooper S and I thought it was a cracking little car. My SO complained it was very thirsty on fuel but I did not think so.

Then I went out with her while she was driving.

Ah, now I understand! " How comes you drive it so fast?... No wonder it guzles gas" I asked her.

She told me "I like the way it sounds!"

Edit: fixed typos


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2022)

mustang1 said:


> Not too long ago we had aCooper S and I thought it was a cracking little car. My SO complained it was very thirsty on fuel but in did not think so.
> 
> Then I went out with her while she was driving.
> 
> ...



That's my son. 

I had to drop son and daughter off earlier, local stuff. Traffic was shocking, made even worse than the fact I'd done a 53 mile hilly BIKE ride this morning with no traffic other than near home. HATE driving - it's not fun anymore. My car is horrendous for MPG in town - it's an old 1.8 petrol, emissions are OK, and MPG on a motorway is OK, but in town, nope.

Going back to the mini, you need feedback from owners of the particular engines. Some are 'shoot'. Too many problems. My sister had an earlier ONE, and it was terrible for reliability.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2022)

Splosh £4k on a newer Aygo...


----------



## DRM (26 Mar 2022)

If it’s a Cooper S don’t they have to have an oil change regularly on the supercharger, in all honesty you’ll be better off with a Suzuki Swift
Edit, yes they are fitted with a supercharger, Google Mini Cooper S supercharger faults, then forget all about it


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2022)

DRM said:


> If it’s a Cooper S don’t they have to have an oil change regularly on the supercharger, in all honesty you’ll be better off with a Suzuki Swift
> Edit, yes they are fitted with a supercharger, Google Mini Cooper S supercharger faults, then forget all about it


Last supercharger was the R53 last made in 2005 using the N14 engine then became R56 which was turbo until late 2011 with the N16 engine, then changed to the latest N18. It was just the service length that was the issue the other problem was they HAD to use s specific oil which wasn't used on many cases due to the cost.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Splosh £4k on a newer Aygo...


Or keep the yellow mini and save 4k


----------



## Cycleops (26 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Splosh £4k on a newer Aygo...





DRM said:


> If it’s a Cooper S don’t they have to have an oil change regularly on the supercharger, in all honesty you’ll be better off with a Suzuki Swift
> Edit, yes they are fitted with a supercharger, Google Mini Cooper S supercharger faults, then forget all about it


All very well and sensible but it's a bit like saying you've got a chair. 
Accy is looking for a bit of street cred.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2022)

DRM said:


> If it’s a Cooper S don’t they have to have an oil change regularly on the supercharger, in all honesty you’ll be better off with a Suzuki Swift
> Edit, yes they are fitted with a supercharger, Google Mini Cooper S supercharger faults, then forget all about it



I've got a Suzuki Swift, a 2011 1.2, its a lovely motor.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

JtB said:


> If you’ve already got a reliable mini, I guess I don’t understand why you’d want to go to the expense of changing it for an old s version that might end up being a lemon. Is being able to speed away from the traffic lights a little faster really worth all the hassle and expense?


I saved myself £4000 today! I took a mechanic to have a look at it. He looked at the MOT history as we drove to the forecourt. He kept sighing, saying "it doesn't look too good, but we'll have a look". He said the history says it's been off the road for a year, meaning it could've been in a smash and they've spent time doing it up. He also said it's about 2 grand below the price you'd expect for the year and make of the car. When we got there we saw it'd only done just over 60,000 miles. The mechanic gave it 4 out of 10. We made a quick exit telling the seller that we'd think about it.


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> All very well and sensible but it's a bit like saying you've got a chair.
> Accy is looking for a bit of street cred.








Street cred


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

I'm bloody glad I took that mechanic friend with me today, to have a look at it! Dumbo me was gonna throw caution to the wind and probably buy it. He also said to not mention his name if I tell anybody around here what he told me, as the seller is a bit of a vengeful person.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm bloody glad I took that mechanic friend with me today, to have a look at it! Dumbo me was gonna throw caution to the wind and probably buy it. He also said to not mention his name if I tell anybody around here what he told me, as the seller is a bit of a vengeful person.


If you look back I told you it was too cheap, there had to be a reason for it


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> If you look back I told you it was too cheap, there had to be a reason for it


You'd think though they'd try and get around £6,000 for it. 🤔 Like the mechanic said, under pricing it makes you think something just isn't right. It's as if they're saying "we're knocking 2 grand off because it's a dodgy motor and you're being ripped off so we feel a bit sorry for you, but we don't want to tell you".


----------



## Cycleops (26 Mar 2022)

Just goes to show that even the most savvy buyer can get stung. Hoovie was fooled by the seller of this rare Plymouth Superbird which he paid $130,000 for.

View: https://youtu.be/z8MIieQb7Bs

And you think the Cooper S is a gas guzzler


----------



## Brandane (26 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got a Suzuki Swift, a 2011 1.2, its a lovely motor.


I owned one of them for a year, same 1.2 petrol, and liked it. Cheap and reliable. It was just too small though, so traded it in for a Suzuki S-Cross of 2015 vintage, with the older 1.6 petrol engine (actually a Fiat Alfa Romeo engine I think). I've just been to Stratford upon Avon and back in the last week. 54 mpg average over 700 miles, sitting on the speed limit using cruise control where possible. Nice comfortable car on a long run too.
In the interest of keeping on topic, get yourself a Suzuki, Accy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

The seller has been mentioned before on the local f/book page. People posted about their experiences when trying to get money back, when they've had big problems with the cars he's sold them.


Cycleops said:


> Just goes to show that even the most savvy buyer can get stung. Hoovie was fooled by the seller of this rare Plymouth Superbird which he paid $130,000 for.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/z8MIieQb7Bs
> 
> And you think the Cooper S is a gas guzzler



Ah, orange my favourite 1970's car colour. I had an Austin Maxi and a Triumph Dolomite (not at the same time) in the late 70's. Both were in boring Harvest Gold if I remember rightly. I had both resprayed in fluorescent orange in a car body shop I was working in at the time. As far as I know they were the only 'high viz' orange Maxi and Dolomite on the road.

Edit...Just remembered, the Dolomite was a kind of English mustard colour.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2022)

Just seen this on the place's I've bought my last 2 cars from site.







https://www.britanniacarsales.co.uk...-6-cooper-s-3dr-oswaldtwistle-202203103416418

I think my Sunday afternoon is spoken for. 'Honest Keith' is the bloke I mentioned in post 24. He'll let me have a good test drive in it.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just seen this on the place's I've bought my last 2 cars from site.
> 
> View attachment 637237
> 
> ...



Thats a lot of money for a twelve year old motor.


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats a lot of money for a twelve year old motor.


With nearly 100000 miles


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2022)

Car prices appear to have increased exponentially in the last few years not sure it's anything to do with Covid & more to do with clever marketing.

I bought our main car 7 years ago when it was 7 years old for under £7K. To get the same comparable car today will cost over £14K, this is not normal inflation. My wages certainly haven't doubled in 7 years


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Car prices appear to have increased exponentially in the last few years not sure it's anything to do with Covid & more to do with clever marketing.
> 
> I bought our main car 7 years ago when it was 7 years old for under £7K. To get the same comparable car today will cost over £14K, this is not normal inflation. My wages certainly haven't doubled in 7 years



My 11 year old Suzuki attracted an initial quote of £3500 on We Buy Any Car a few months ago, I paid £4500 for it 5 years ago, I was expecting it to be nearer a £1000


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> All very well and sensible but it's a bit like saying you've got a chair.
> Accy is looking for a bit of street cred.



Well he needs to buy an even crappier car for that - Range Rover ! Even more unreliable than a Mini.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Well he needs to buy an even crappier car for that - Range Rover ! Even more unreliable than a Mini.


I don't think he wants to look like a drug dealer


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> My 11 year old Suzuki attracted an initial quote of £3500 on We Buy Any Car a few months ago, I paid £4500 for it 5 years ago, I was expecting it to be nearer a £1000



I saw a 63 plate Micra for £6k yesterday . A Mini, slightly older was £3k.

Must say we got the Aygo for a bargain of £2k in November. They are £3k-£4k now ! Madness.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I don't think he wants to look like a drug dealer



What, with the Tweed ?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Well he needs to buy an even crappier car for that - Range Rover ! Even more unreliable than a Mini.


Son has the V8 3.6L diesel went to Scarborough in it yesterday engine switched itself off twice on the way there.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Son has the V8 3.6L diesel went to Scarborough in it yesterday engine switched itself off twice on the way there.


Surprised it even made it.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Surprised it even made it.


TBF he's had it nearly 12 months without an issue apart from the suspension air compressor that had to be replaced.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Mar 2022)

I can only hope he has better luck than Doug DeMuro with his:


View: https://youtu.be/MzQCj-dbgN0


----------



## Cycleops (27 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Is that The Queen's new mobility scooter by any chance?


Of course it’s not but here’s a pic of the real thing:


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2022)

I'm just setting off to have a look at that Cooper S. I was up a bit late due to clock changes etc, so I won't have much time to 'test drive' it as they close at 3, but I'm sure 'honest Keith' will stay open for me a bit later. First thing I'm gonna do is kick those tyres!🧐

Pics and report to follow!!


----------



## Gunk (27 Mar 2022)

I would have thought a Bristol or Alvis would have been more your cup of Darjeeling @Accy cyclist


----------



## Brandane (27 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Son has the V8 3.6L diesel went to Scarborough in it yesterday engine switched itself off twice on the way there.





Cycleops said:


> Surprised it even made it.



He lives in Filey? 😄


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Son has the V8 3.6L diesel went to Scarborough in it yesterday engine switched itself off twice on the way there.



Don't - my neice and her hubby like old fast cars = bin jobs.. BMW 535D twin turbo in the bin quite quickly (turbo) and now a Range Rover - over pressure in some pipes = bin...


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2022)

I didn't have a drive in it as I got there a bit late and I didn't want the seller moving loads of cars to get it on the roads, so i'm going back tomorrow for a drive in it. It's a bit tatty in places, but his lordship seemed to think it was ok.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Mar 2022)

Hate to think what caused the stains on that seat cushion.


----------



## Gunk (27 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Hate to think what caused the stains on that seat cushion.



a bit of G101 and a good scrub and they’ll come up like new. Hate the aftermarket wheels and steering wheel boss.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2022)

While there I spotted this quirky 1.2 Fiat 500.























I'd say the Fiat is much tidier inside (I love the colour matching dashboard, compared to boring black/grey ones) and it has an electric 5 positions sunroof! Also it does 49.6 urban mpg compared to the Mini's 38.7 urban mpg and I think my mutt liked it better than the Mini.🤔


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Don't - my neice and her hubby like old fast cars = bin jobs.. BMW 535D twin turbo in the bin quite quickly (turbo) and now a Range Rover - over pressure in some pipes = bin...


He's found the opposite he's found a split in a pipe


----------



## Gunk (27 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> While there I spotted this quirky 1.2 Fiat 500.
> 
> View attachment 637389
> 
> ...



That’s a better option


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2022)

The Fiat's boot is a little small, but at the end of the day I only use my current car's boot for storing my mother's ashes, my flat battery fire up pack and my daily shopping, though a big problem would be that with it not being a hatchback I wouldn't be able to fit my dog's stroller/pram in it.🤔


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2022)

It's got split seats problem solved


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> The Fiat's boot is a little small, but at the end of the day I only use my current car's boot for storing my mother's ashes, my flat battery fire up pack and my daily shopping, though a big problem would be that with it not being a hatchback I wouldn't be able to fit my dog's stroller/pram in it.🤔
> 
> View attachment 637400




https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/fiat/500/


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2022)

Just remembered, the Mini doesn't have reverse parking sensors, which for me is a big


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just remembered, the Mini doesn't have reverse parking sensors, which for me is a big


You can retrofit easily enough, although it’s a tiny car, use the mirrors?
you can put the seats down for the pram.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> you can put the seats down for the pram.


I'd have to measure the pram's width and length to see if it'd fit in that small area.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> , use the mirrors?


I need that 'beep' 'beep' sound due to having only one working eye. Although I can see what's behind me when using mirrors I can't judge how far away a parked car is.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I need that 'beep' 'beep' sound due to having only one working eye. Although I can see what's behind me when using mirrors I can't judge how far away a parked car is.


----------



## JtB (27 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> While there I spotted this quirky 1.2 Fiat 500.
> 
> View attachment 637389
> 
> ...


The Fiat also doesn’t have a horrendous flag on the steering wheel.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2022)

JtB said:


> The Fiat also doesn’t have a horrendous flag on the steering wheel. the union flag, windscreen water nozzles.


Not forgetting the windscreen water nozzle thingies.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2022)

Nibor said:


> You ask for advice and when you get negative advice you argue againsy as if you are trying just to get reinforced to buy the bloody thing if you want it that much just buy it and don't bother starting a massive multi page tread about it.


TBF to @Accy cyclist it's not him that makes it multi-page it's others with differing views, if there weren't any multi-page threads the forum would be a bit boring. 

He clearly had his mind set on it, however now seeing it, he's not too sure, the Fiat has caught his attention, however they are a bit chalk & cheese, 170BHP Cooper S, to a 80BHP Fiat no model, he needs to go find an Abarth to get the true comparison.


----------



## CharlesF (28 Mar 2022)

I enjoy @Accy cyclist multi-page posts, they’re always entertaining and contain nuggets of information. 

From the his posts, my impression is that Accy wants to change his car ( I know the feeling!) and the blue if the Mini caught his eye. 

Now the neat 500 has shifted his attention. All the fun of looking for a replacement car!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> TBF to @Accy cyclist it's not him that makes it multi-page it's others with differing views, if there weren't any multi-page threads the forum would be a bit boring.
> 
> He clearly had his mind set on it, however now seeing it, he's not too sure, the Fiat has caught his attention, however they are a bit chalk & cheese, 170BHP Cooper S, to a 80BHP Fiat no model, he needs to go find an Abarth to get the true comparison.





CharlesF said:


> I enjoy @Accy cyclist multi-page posts, they’re always entertaining and contain nuggets of information.
> 
> From the his posts, my impression is that Accy wants to change his car ( I know the feeling!) and the blue if the Mini caught his eye.
> 
> Now the neat 500 has shifted his attention. All the fun of looking for a replacement car!!


It's difficult as I like both,even though they are so different. I'd like a 'powerful car' but not the fuel consumption that goes with it. I'd like a car that looks quirky and goes a week on a tenner's worth of fuel, but I'd also like it to have a bit more power.🤔 I've become a bit of a 'senior boy racer' lately, doing stuff like checking out the car in front when there's 2 lanes and if it looks like I can 'take it' and no disrespect looking to see if it's being driven by a woman or an old man and if it is moving into the outside lane then watching the traffic lights like a hawk, waiting for the split second the amber light goes out then flying off to get in front of them. Why, I don't know as I've always been a sedate driver.🤔 I'm thinking that if I buy that Cooper S I'm going to end up rolling it and I'm not bragging here, it is a serious concern.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2022)

Then on the other hand I've always liked Fiat 500's and as I've posted before I like 'soft tops'. Ok, cream or off white wouldn't be my choice of colour, yellow or that wonderful Bianchi celeste are my favourites but at least the Fiat isn't grey or black!What might decide it for me is this pic' of the Fiat's rear. I love the much wider at the bottom than the top look (like a Mini) and that folded back top to me looks so stylish!






I think a bit of Duraglit would bring that exhaust pipe up nice and shiny.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1298379453990289 here you go, one from Uncle Arfur, Abarth but registered as a 1.2 for cheaper insurance!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Mar 2022)

If you are going to do Abarth you might as well do a proper job...


----------



## JtB (28 Mar 2022)

I quite like the bum on my mini too.





Generally I think the Fiat 500 is a lot more stylish than the mini but there again I am partial to Italian flare which is why I have a Bianchi. The Cooper S for me is just another sterile car (of which I would bore in 5 minutes) while the Fiat 500 (with its soft top) looks like a “cheeky bit of fun”. Of course I’d need a good and varied test drive before actually buying one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2022)

I had a 40 minute drive in the Fiat this aft'. My thoughts are it's not as plush as my Mini. It has that hard(ish) vinyl material inside, whereas my Mini is soft leather. The handbrake didn't feel too secure, having to lift it to the hilt to get it to hold the car on a hill. The brakes themselves were a bit 'is it going to stop'??!!, whereas my Mini's are touch them and you stop asap! The Fiat's indicators were very quiet and hard to see over the steering wheel. I like the gear lever though. The soft top/ sunroof is a novelty indeed! Not quite a cabriolet, but that's ok as according to reports you don't lose the car's structure, which would mean lots of extra weight to make the car safe. I'm going to sleep on it and let the seller know tomorrow.🤔


----------



## CharlesF (28 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1298379453990289 here you go, one from Uncle Arfur, Abarth but registered as a 1.2 for cheaper insurance!


What happens when you lodge a claim, the car doesn’t match the insurance?


----------



## cougie uk (28 Mar 2022)

CharlesF said:


> What happens when you lodge a claim, the car doesn’t match the insurance?


You'd probably be out of luck. And what is an Abarth conversion exactly ? Badge ? I'd not touch that.


----------



## tyred (29 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> and goes a week on a tenner's worth of fuel...


At today's prices you will want a cigarette lighter.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> And what is an Abarth conversion exactly ?


My thought & only summising is you buy a 1.2 bod standard, you then obtain an Abarth by whatever method you wish, then strip the 1.2 & put any parts from the Abarth that cannot be identified from coming from any specific car then have the Abarth shell disposed of so there is no evidence. But I maybe doing the seller an injustice, the Abarth could have been a write-off


----------



## DRM (29 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got a Suzuki Swift, a 2011 1.2, its a lovely motor.


We have Swift 1 litre turbo hybrid, SZ5 with all the goodies, does 60mpg on a run, the hybrid system is assist, like an e-bike so helps uphill, and recharges when coasting, it’s a cracking car.


----------



## stephec (29 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Son has the V8 3.6L diesel went to Scarborough in it yesterday engine switched itself off twice on the way there.


Can you blame it, maybe it really didn't want to go to Scarborough? 😂


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

I'm buying the Fiat 500.  That sunroof/soft top and the nice to look at cream dashboard swayed it for me. I went for another drive in it yesterday. I put the top down when it was 11 Celsius and cloudy and even without the heater on it was wind/cold free unlike my 1993 Audi 80 cabriolet was on those type of days . It must be because it's not a true 'top down' experience as you still have the windows up (if you want) and the window frames.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

It has a centre of the steering wheel 'thumpable' horn unlike the hard to find buttons horn on my Mini.





#

My mutt didn't seem too happy about his hair being blown all over the place though.


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## Gunk (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm buying the Fiat 500.  That sunroof/soft top and the nice to look at cream dashboard swayed it for me. I went for another drive in it yesterday. I put the top down when it was 11 Celsius and cloudy and even without the heater on it was wind/cold free unlike my 1993 Audi 80 cabriolet was on those type of days . It must be because it's not a true 'top down' experience as you still have the windows up (if you want) and the window frames.🤔



good choice, you’ll enjoy that, seems like a lot of car for the money.

We also had an 80 Cabriolet years ago, loved it!


----------



## Nibor (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm buying the Fiat 500.  That sunroof/soft top and the nice to look at cream dashboard swayed it for me. I went for another drive in it yesterday. I put the top down when it was 11 Celsius and cloudy and even without the heater on it was wind/cold free unlike my 1993 Audi 80 cabriolet was on those type of days . It must be because it's not a true 'top down' experience as you still have the windows up (if you want) and the window frames.🤔


Ah that explains the sleet today  Enjoy the new (to you) car Accy very stylish.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

Nibor said:


> Ah that explains the sleet today  Enjoy the new (to you) car Accy very stylish.


Heck is it that cold up here?!🤔 I haven't been out yet,but it doesn't look too warm.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

I might spend another £30 to £50 and get those beige seats steam cleaned.🤔 Things like that bug me and if i did it myself it wouldn't be anywhere as good as a pro's efforts.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might spend another £30 to £50 and get those beige seats steam cleaned.🤔 Things like that bug me and if i did it myself it wouldn't be anywhere as good as a pro's efforts.


Ask the dealer to do it if you're paying full screen price (I'd want a full valet, and even a mopping)


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

Another problem is, should I let the Fiat's seller have my Mini for the £700 he's offered, or try and sell it for around £1000 privately?🤔 I don't fancy that 'FOR SALE' sign in the car's window stuff. I've mentioned it to friends, thinking their wife or daughter might fancy it, but so far no takers. I might try yon Market Place on Facebook.🤔

The Fiat's seller has said he'll wait a week or so, giving me time to sell it, but I don't fancy those time wasters, trying to bring down the price etc.

There's nothing wrong with the car. It's been a nice reliable motor (apart from the battery stuff) and I'll be sad to see it go, but I've become slightly bored with the yellow and black look. It's only 700 miles of its 100,000 miles and I was hoping to have a little celebration 🎂 🍾 when it reached that land mark, but sadly even though it'll make it I won't see it. Having said that, going off the amount of miles I do a year it'd take me till about mid July to reach that 100,000.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might spend another £30 to £50 and get those beige seats steam cleaned.🤔 Things like that bug me and if i did it myself it wouldn't be anywhere as good as a pro's efforts.



Simple carpet shampoo mix, or warm water and washing up powder (cheaper and you'll have it in the cupboard). Mix it in well, and soak a cloth, rinse out and give it a good scrub, rinse cloth/repeat. My car is 20 years old and is beige/cream inside and spotless despite two kids and cats.

The car specific stuff isn't that good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Ask the dealer to do it if you're paying full screen price (I'd want a full valet, and even a mopping)


I mentioned it to him the other day. He said they fully valet cars before going on sale.  I think there's a local bloke who steam cleans car upholstery for 20 quid upwards, so it's not a problem. Besides, the dirty seat is the passenger one which my mutt will be sat on. He'd only shoot it up again, so maybe just get a beige(y) car seat cover.🤔

Edit...His stroller/pram fits in the boot by the way. We tried it yesterday, though I'll have to unfasten the rear wheel axle to get the fecking thing in.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I mentioned it to him the other day. He said they fully valet cars before going on sale.  I think there's a local bloke who steam cleans car upholstery for 20 quid upwards, so it's not a problem. Besides, the dirty seat is the passenger one which my mutt will be sat on. He'd only shoot it up again, so maybe just get a beige(y) car seat cover.🤔


Or a nice tartan or tweed rug or dog mat


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Simple carpet shampoo mix, or warm water and washing up powder (cheaper and you'll have it in the cupboard). Mix it in well, and soak a cloth, rinse out and give it a good scrub, rinse cloth/repeat. My car is 20 years old and is beige/cream inside and spotless despite two kids and cats.
> 
> *The car specific stuff isn't that good.*


Yes, I've tried that foam/spray stuff with a stiff brush thingy attached and to me upholstery looks patchy after it dries.


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2022)

Vanish is pretty good at cleaning car upholstery in my experience.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Vanish is pretty good at cleaning car upholstery in my experience.


Vanish is very good, mix in with water, scrub whole seat base and back, not just where the 'stain is' - not too wet though. Best done on dry sunny day. Some seats, due to their fabric, easily water mark, despite being clean. It's also good on the cream plastics for removing any dirt.

I had one that was terrible, would mark with a drop of rain.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

While 'test driving' it again yesterday I attempted to close the roof, but it wouldn't budge. I thought 'shoot, it's already causing problems, but after looking in the owner's manual it said the roof only opens and shuts below a certain speed (summat like 50mph I think🤔).


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> While 'test driving' it again yesterday I attempted to close the roof, but it wouldn't budge. I thought 'shoot, it's already causing problems, but after looking in the owner's manual it said the roof only opens and shuts below a certain speed (summat like 50mph I think🤔).


Only at slow speed, or sometimes stopped. Simple reason it will 'park' when open - trying to close/open when at speed could damage the motor, or the roof fabric.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

I've checked the 'road tax' and insurance. £30 tax and surprisingly £203 insurance, which is not much below the £227 quoted for the Cooper S.🤔

My current insurers the AA want £222 to insure the Fiat. I might phone them up and quote the £203 offered by Hastings Direct as I'd like to keep my AA recovery 'perk', even if it is the most basic one.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've checked the 'road tax' and insurance. £30 tax and surprisingly £203 insurance, which is not much below the £227 quoted for the Cooper S.🤔
> 
> My current insurers the AA want £222 to insure the Fiat. I might phone them up and quote the £203 offered by Hastings Direct as I'd like to keep my AA recovery 'perk', even if it is the most basic one.


When does your current policy end - you may get charged to change the car on the policy or to cancel and go elsewhere? It would be unusual for an existing insurer to price match mid policy (no harm in asking though).
Hastings do a package with roadside assistance too (I have it).

The 500 should be much cheaper to run insurance aside...unless the roof goes wrong outside the warranty (can be an expensive fix).
I wouldn't touch a 10 year old hot hatch with nearly 100k on the clock with an extremely long bargepole


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> *When does your current policy end -* you may get charged to change the car on the policy or to cancel and go elsewhere? It would be unusual for an existing insurer to price match mid policy (no harm in asking though).
> Hastings do a package with roadside assistance too (I have it)


It ends late August. Yes, I think there is something in the small print about being charged for swapping to someone else.🤔 I'm going to phone them later and see what they can offer.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It ends late August. Yes, I think there is something in the small print about being charged for swapping to someone else.🤔 I'm going to phone them later and see what they can offer


It's only a few months until August. I very much doubt you'd get much refund if any if you cancel now (and it won't cost much to switch if the insurance group is similar, maybe just an admin fee)


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> just an admin fee)


I bet that'd be about 50 quid!!


----------



## Gunk (30 Mar 2022)

Just chop it in


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Gunk said:


> Just chop it in


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bet that'd be about 50 quid!!


You'll need to see what it says (you would have agreed to it when taking the policy).
Looks like £19.50?
https://www.aainsure.co.uk/charges-and-fees
or maybe £25
https://eui-pdf-assets.s3.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/aainsure/Your-Agreement-with-EUI-010620.pdf

£55 to cancel


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> It's only a few months until August. I very much doubt you'd get much refund if any if you cancel now (and it won't cost much to switch if the insurance group is similar, maybe just an admin fee)


I've just been on the phone to the AA. They want £47 to swap my policy to the Fiat. If I cancel they'll refund me £34, which isn't much as I still have around 4 months left on it. My current policy is cheaper than I thought at £187. To insure the Fiat with the AA they want a whopping £292!!!!

I'd say it'd be best to cancel the AA policy, cut my losses and take the Hastings Direct £203 offer? 🤔



Edit...and that £292 AA offer includes a whopping* £650* excess!!!


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

yep cancelling seems the best option. It’s a small refund because of the admin fee.
what’s the excesses (compulsory and voluntary) on the Hastings policy To get that price?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> yep cancelling seems the best option. It’s a small refund because of the admin fee.
> what’s the excesses (compulsory and voluntary) on the Hastings policy To get that price?










Included
Annual price
£203.16
Total Excess: £345
View details

Not brilliant, but better than £650!!!


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 637734
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can usually bring the excess down but will increase the premium. Don’t forget to add legal and breakdown which might be included in Hastings premier


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> You can usually bring the excess down but will increase the premium


Yeah, swings and roundabouts and all that stuff.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yeah, swings and roundabouts and all that stuff.


Indeed.
you could probably get some cash back if you track via Quidco or similar


----------



## Nibor (30 Mar 2022)

You will be paying a premium on the insurance for the Rag top


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Nibor said:


> You will be paying a premium on the insurance for the Rag top


Yep, especially if parked on the road


----------



## Gunk (30 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


>



Part exchange


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Gunk said:


> Part exchange


But he was talking about insurance for the new car vs. the old car...not how to sell the old car? (Unless I missed a post )


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2022)

Just be careful that the £34 the quoted does include the Administration fee, or you could be looking at owing them money to cancel it.


----------



## midlife (30 Mar 2022)

Just out of curiosity why not try we buy any car dot com for the mini and see what they offer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity why not try we buy any car dot com for the mini and see what they offer.


I think they only offer you money for your car if you're buying a car off them.🤔


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think they only offer you money for your car if you're buying a car off them.🤔


Nope there's loads of them that just buy


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

Nibor said:


> You will be paying a premium on the insurance for the Rag top


I don't know if the insurers know it has a canvas roof.🤔 When I phoned the AA insurance earlier today she read back to me the engine size, the registration, the year of manufacture etc, but didn't mention it being a 'soft top'. I've filled in insurance forms online and not one asked if it was a soft top.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Nope there's loads of them that just buy


Well I could always try them, but I bet they won't offer more than the £700 offered by the Fiat's seller, even probably offer less than him.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Nope there's loads of them that just buy


I've just tried these...... 
https://www.webuyanycar.com/?glbtrd...JrP7vq0EEQSAcdfnNhdIF4CvTqbbT-7KnXmT6HXdxsldX
This is what they offered.

Your valuation​£640


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't know if the insurers know it has a canvas roof.🤔 When I phoned the AA insurance earlier today she read back to me the engine size, the registration, the year of manufacture etc, but didn't mention it being a 'soft top'. I've filled in insurance forms online and not one asked if it was a soft top.🤔


They’ll know from the Reg


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just tried these......
> https://www.webuyanycar.com/?glbtrd...JrP7vq0EEQSAcdfnNhdIF4CvTqbbT-7KnXmT6HXdxsldX
> This is what they offered.
> 
> Your valuation​£640?


What is it, Year, model, mileage, FSH?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> What is it, Year, model, mileage, FSH


 A 2006 Mini D with 99,328 miles on the clock.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> A 2006 Mini D with 99,328 miles on the clock.


You should get at least £500-600 more of you sell it privately if you can be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> You should get at least £500-600 more of you sell it privately if you can be bothered with the hassle.


I might try this.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/758717524945256/
Are cars for sale allowed though.?🤔

Edit...Just seen 2 for sale on there. Is it safe to post pics of the car's registration? 🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

@Nibor Have you identified the location where Britannia Motors photograph their cars? I've passed it many times on my bike. It's a fair climb up t'hill from Church.


----------



## CharlesF (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Another problem is, should I let the Fiat's seller have my Mini for the £700 he's offered, or try and sell it for around £1000 privately?🤔 I don't fancy that 'FOR SALE' sign in the car's window stuff. I've mentioned it to friends, thinking their wife or daughter might fancy it, but so far no takers. I might try yon Market Place on Facebook.🤔
> 
> The Fiat's seller has said he'll wait a week or so, giving me time to sell it, but I don't fancy those time wasters, trying to bring down the price etc.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the car. It's been a nice reliable motor (apart from the battery stuff) and I'll be sad to see it go, but I've become slightly bored with the yellow and black look. It's only 700 miles of its 100,000 miles and I was hoping to have a little celebration 🎂 🍾 when it reached that land mark, but sadly even though it'll make it I won't see it. Having said that, going off the amount of miles I do a year it'd take me till about mid July to reach that 100,000.


I would go for the trade-in, unless you know you can easily sell it out of hand.

There’s lots hassle selling privately, so the difference to the trade-in has to be worth it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

CharlesF said:


> I would go for the trade-in, unless you know you can easily sell it out of hand.
> 
> There’s lots hassle selling privately, so the difference to the trade-in has to be worth it.


I think I paid about £2,200 for it when I bought it in September 2019. I'm not disappointed with the offer of £700 as that's how business works. I thought he might've offered between £500 and £600, so I'm quite happy with £700.


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think I paid about £2,200 for it when I bought it in September 2019. I'm not disappointed with the offer of £700 as that's how business works. I thought he might've offered between £500 and £600, so I'm quite happy with £700.


You could always try to haggle for a bit more off the 500/more trade in to reduce the gap. The dealer will have some margin on what he’s selling and also in what he thinks he can get for the mini. All assuming you’ve not agreed anything already


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2022)

CharlesF said:


> I would go for the trade-in, unless you know you can easily sell it out of hand.
> 
> There’s lots hassle selling privately, so the difference to the trade-in has to be worth it.


Horses for courses, I'd rather let somebody have a bargain than put cash in the hands of a dealer, but I used to sell 5 or 6 cars a year at one point. I don't see it as a hassle as long as you are honest


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Vanish is very good, mix in with water, scrub whole seat base and back, not just where the 'stain is' - not too wet though. Best done on dry sunny day. Some seats, due to their fabric, easily water mark, despite being clean. It's also good on the cream plastics for removing any dirt.
> 
> I had one that was terrible, would mark with a drop of rain.


The interior of my VW Caddy pickup was utterly filthy when I got it and Vanish left it looking like new. It helped I suppose that the interior of the Golf MKI was very basic but made from very high quality materials. 

I just can't get the seats in the Fabia to clean to my satisfaction. They're very prone to water marks and also as the car was off the road for a long time the seats had gone mouldy and there are black marks that don't seem to want to scrub out no matter what I've tried.


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Horses for courses, I'd rather let somebody have a bargain than put cash in the hands of a dealer, but I used to sell 5 or 6 cars a year at one point. I don't see it as a hassle as long as you are honest


Some used car buyers can be weird though, come back later when something goes wrong even though they have bought as seen. Won’t get that with a dealer. Depends if Accy fancies dealing with the great unwashed and potential comeback.


----------



## CharlesF (31 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Horses for courses, I'd rather let somebody have a bargain than put cash in the hands of a dealer, but I used to sell 5 or 6 cars a year at one point. I don't see it as a hassle as long as you are honest


As always, experience counts!


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Some used car buyers can be weird though, come back later when something goes wrong even though they have bought as seen. Won’t get that with a dealer. Depends if Accy fancies dealing with the great unwashed and potential comeback.


Only ever had 1 bad experience buying privately as I have in the back of my mind Caveat emptor, so there's only me to blame. 

Had 2 bad experiences with dealers both refused to fix issues which were in hindsight already with the vehicle when I bought them. 

Must have bought & sold 150 cars over the years, I always buy from the person, not too worried about the car, if I get a good vibe from the person I know the car will be what they say the car is.

But I understand @Accy cyclist might not want the hassle, but to me £500 is still a lot of money, even if you get an offer of £100 over the dealers price I'd take it.


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2022)

Guess it also depends in how much of a hurry is he to change - can he fund the Fiat without having the cash from the Mini or will the dealer take a deposit to hold the Mini for a while. I'd try to get the £100 from the dealer (who Accy seems to think is a good egg)


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Mar 2022)

@Accy cyclist You have to sell privately - just think of the thread potential as you agonise over every small part of the transaction. It could be a whole sub-forum on its own (how to clean, how to advertise, dealing with companies trying to talk you into spending more money on other advertising. All that before potential buyers even turn up which can span a who new forum. You might even get a book deal out of it.


----------



## All uphill (31 Mar 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> @Accy cyclist You have to sell privately - just think of the thread potential as you agonise over every small part of the transaction. It could be a whole sub-forum on its own (how to clean, how to advertise, dealing with companies trying to talk you into spending more money on other advertising. All that before potential buyers even turn up which can span a who new forum. You might even get a book deal out of it.


At last someone identifies the important issue here!


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2022)

@Accy cyclist - you'll get more if you sell it privately, but quite a few time-wasters.

Try eBay, Facebook Marketplace / groups, Gumtree (owned by eBay), even here.

I've bought and sold cars via eBay fine and was about to buy another from there last Sunday until I had a phone call where I'd won a car just before-hand.

Is it the cabrio version or the standard? The cabrio will be worth more in a month or so when the sun comes out. That's why I bought my Saab cabrio in January just after heavy snow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Guess it also depends in how much of a hurry is he to change - can he fund the Fiat without having the cash from the Mini or will the dealer take a deposit to hold the Mini for a while. I'd try to get the £100 from the dealer (who Accy seems to think is a good egg)


Paying for the Fiat isn't a problem. In fact I'm buying it because I have money that's burning a hole in my pocket as they say. This is why I'm not that bothered about selling my Mini on fleabay or farcebook etc and definitely not tying to sell it that sign in the car window way.To me that way means "I'm desperate for cash" and I certainly do not want the plebs around here thinking that's the case!! Having said that, for a bit of fun I'm going to take some pics of my Mini today (in the sunshine) and advertise it on yon Lancashire f/book. I'll phone the dealer this aft' and ask him to keep the car till next week while I see if I can get around £1100 for my Mini. He will do as he suggested this the other day. He knows I'm buying the Fiat as he's taken its advert off the Britannia Motors page.


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Paying for the Fiat isn't a problem. In fact I'm buying it because I have money that's burning a hole in my pocket as they say. This is why I'm not that bothered about selling my Mini on fleabay or farcebook etc and definitely not tying to sell it that sign in the car window way.To me that way means "I'm desperate for cash" and I certainly do not want the plebs around here thinking that's the case!! Having said that, for a bit of fun I'm going to take some pics of my Mini today (in the sunshine) and advertise it on yon Lancashire f/book. I'll phone the dealer this aft' and ask him to keep the car till next week while I see if I can get around £1100 for my Mini. He will do as he suggested this the other day. He knows I'm buying the Fiat as he's taken its advert off Britannia Motors page.


Sounds like a plan, better not to have 2 cars that need taxing and insuring


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Accy cyclist - you'll get more if you sell it privately, but quite a few time-wasters.
> 
> Try eBay, Facebook Marketplace / groups, Gumtree (owned by eBay), even here.
> 
> ...


*Is it the cabrio version or the standard?*


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Is it the cabrio version or the standard?*
> 
> View attachment 637883
> 
> ...


Think he meant the Mini?


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Sounds like a plan, better not to have 2 cars that need taxing and insuring


Yes and I'm not in a hurry to get the Fiat as silly me only went and put £20 of diesel in the Mini the other day, so I want to burn it up before part exchanging it!! Being a tight wad in some ways If it was petrol I'd siphon it off and stick it in the Fiat. I bet that old git who got pissed the other year and threatened me (he gets pissed every night) will have something derogatory to say about the Fiat, like he did with my Mini when he said "ninety odd thousand miles ffs!!" when I told him how many miles it'd done, after I'd bought it. He's had his little grey box on wheels (some non descript' 'economical' boring Vauxhall) since I moved here 5 years ago. It hardly moves as he guards 'his' parking space obsessively.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Think he meant the Mini?





vickster said:


> Think he meant the Mini?


Oh, right.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

I saw the Fiat seller this aft'. I mentioned about him holding onto the car while I try and sell mine on the internet. Like others, he said it'll attract time-wasters and maybe some dodgy types. He then said that he'd give me another £100 for my Mini, making it £800. Why's he want it I wondered, so I asked him how much he'd sell it for if I let him have it. He said he'll sell it for £1495 after MOTing it, part servicing it, valeting it and putting a 3 month warranty on it. He also said I'd have to be careful if I do sell it online, making sure I only accept a direct bank transfer or cash. 🤔


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> But he was talking about insurance for the new car vs. the old car...not how to sell the old car? (Unless I missed a post )



i was responding to an earlier post,I must have skipped a few pages


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Why's he want it I wondered, so I asked him how much he'd sell it for if I let him have it. He said he'll sell it for £1495 after MOTing it, part servicing it, valeting it and putting a 3 month warranty on it.


I don't believe him, £1995 at least from a dealer


Accy cyclist said:


> He also said I'd have to be careful if I do sell it online, making sure I only accept a direct bank transfer or cash. 🤔


That is good advice though


----------



## DRM (31 Mar 2022)

To me, it’s not worth the hassle of dealing with the numpties who will come and kick the tyres, umm and ahh and expect you to virtually give the mini away, just take the £800 and drive off in your new Fiat,


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

DRM said:


> To me, it’s not worth the hassle of dealing with the numpties who will come and kick the tyres, umm and ahh and expect you to virtually give the mini away, just take the £800 and drive off in your new Fiat,


That's what I'm thinking. I don't fancy 4 blokes turning up and acting aggressively, more or less forcing me to take not much more than £800. Then they might return in a month saying "you didn't tell us about that dodgy clutch" etc etc.🤔


----------



## DRM (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I don't fancy 4 blokes turning up and acting aggressively, more or less forcing me to take not much more than £800. Then they might return in a month saying "you didn't tell us about that dodgy clutch" etc etc.🤔


Exactly, if the dealer sells it on, that’s his problem, a neighbour had the same, bought another car, sold his old one privately, it was back 2 days later because the head gasket failed


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I don't believe him, £1995 at least from a dealer
> 
> That is good advice though


Maybe he will try and get £1995 for it. Going off these crazy asking prices for similar to my car Minis he maybe will ask for more.
https://www.motors.co.uk/mini/hatch...feBuaLtJTAeZiMGU3HGUATk3w7-423KBoC1D4QAvD_BwE

How long have cars with over 100,000 miles on the clock been classed as 'low mileage'?!

4.5 grand for a 16 year old car!!!https://www.motors.co.uk/car-58952078/?i=10&m=sp


----------



## DRM (31 Mar 2022)

Prices are stupid at the minute, the lack of electronic components mean dealers are struggling to get new cars in, and can be down specced, hence used car prices have gone up due to increased demand


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

DRM said:


> it was back 2 days later because the head gasket failed


Did he give the buyer some money back?


----------



## DRM (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Did he give the buyer some money back?


Took the car back, gave the buyer a full refund, tried to sell as spares or repairs with no joy, the local scrapyard eventually took it away


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

DRM said:


> Took the car back, gave the buyer a full refund, tried to sell as spares or repairs with no joy, the local scrapyard eventually took it away


Last Sunday I mentioned to a neighbour's friend that I was selling my Mini. He said he was very interested and took my number, giving me his. I phoned him last night intending to ask if he was still interested. He didn't answer so I left a message and sent him a text. No reply whatsoever. Mr 'very interested' obviously wasn't!! Cars for sale do seem to attract bullshitters and time-wasters!!


----------



## DRM (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Last Sunday I mentioned to a neighbour's friend that I was selling my Mini. He said he was very interested and took my number, giving me his. I phoned him last night intending to ask if he was still interested. He didn't answer so I left a message and sent him a text. No reply whatsoever. Mr 'very interested' obviously wasn't!! Cars for sale do seem to attract bullshitters and time-wasters!!


Seems that way, don’t forget advertising costs as well to factor in, and taking it to the local car wash for valet so it looks it’s best


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

DRM said:


> Seems that way, don’t forget advertising costs as well to factor in, and taking it to the local car wash for valet so it looks it’s best


Then there's the "Can I pay you a hundred quid a week instead of it all in one do". Many years ago a friend at the time let his Ford Fiesta go for a few hundred quid (probably be around a grand now). The buyer talked my friend into accepting 20 quid a week, then when about half way through the payments he did a runner, leaving my mate way out of pocket!!


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then there's the "Can I pay you a hundred quid a week instead of it all in one do". Many years ago a friend at the time let his Ford Fiesta go for a few hundred quid (probably be around a grand now). The buyer talked my friend into accepting 20 quid a week, then when about half way through the payments he did a runner, leaving my mate way out of pocket!!


Is anyone really that daft assuming the buyer was a (relative) stranger?


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Is anyone really that daft assuming the buyer was a (relative) stranger?


The seller and the buyer were work colleagues and friends at the hospital the three of us worked at. I used to tell the seller "he's a wrong un", but would he listen....no he would not!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2022)

Thinking about the what I'd call caramel coloured roll back roof on the Fiat I'm buying, I would've gone for the colour below to match that 'pearlescent white', which was on offer along with many others to the original buyers.







When does that 'cool retro' look go too far? 🤔


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2022)

Definitely not in pink


----------



## Phaeton (1 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> Seems that way, don’t forget advertising costs as well to factor in, and taking it to the local car wash for valet so it looks it’s best


You really do seem to have a downer on privately selling cars, you must be a forecourt salesman dream


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Definitely not in pink


This one's only a basic Pop, otherwise I might've been interested.🤔






https://cars.trovit.co.uk/listing/fiat-500c-12-pop-2dr-pink-2010.1Cph1xQvh


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2022)

Good grief…
Yellow ones are super cool tho


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Good grief…
> Yellow ones are super cool tho


I saw a yellow one for sale near here about 3 years ago, just before I bought my yellow Mini. It was originally £4995. I watched it drop down to £3995 over about 6 months, It was tempting, but it was one of those with a darkened glass roof (non opening), and the seller was the same one who's selling the Cooper S in this thread's opening post. There's something about a whole glass roof on a car that puts me off and the seller is quite aggressive with some potential customers. I remember asking him about the yellow Fiat's glass roof. "Does it open" or something like that I asked. His reply was something along the lines of "does it look like it does"! Mmm, that fellow definitely needs to brush up on his sales technique! 🤔


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw a yellow one for sale near here about 3 years ago, just before I bought my yellow Mini. It was originally £4995. I watched it drop down to £3995 over about 6 months, It was tempting, but it was one of those with a darkened glass roof (non opening), and the seller was the same one who's selling the Cooper S in this thread's opening post. There's something about a whole glass roof on a car that puts me off and the seller is quite aggressive with some potential customers. I remember asking him about the yellow Fiat's glass roof. "Does it open" or something like that I asked. His reply was something along the lines of "does it look like it does"! Mmm, that fellow definitely needs to brush up on his sales technique! 🤔


If you don't like a glass roof, don't have one 

If that dealer is a tosser, why do you even go there...doesn't sound like you'd ever buy a car from him so why waste your (and his) time 
It sounds like he clearly doesn't like you (and others), so why engage?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> It sounds like he clearly doesn't like you (and others), so why engage?!


Maybe we like winding him up. He was mentioned on the local f/book page the other month. Someone had bought a car off him that went kaput after a few months. Loads posted about him being a 'con man' and being aggressive. I saw him in the local Tesco the other day, wearing his usual 'muscle man' vest. We left about the same time. He'd parked his massive 4x4 in the disabled parking section, even though he doesn't have a blue badge and doesn't seem to have a visible disability.


----------



## Nibor (1 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> @Nibor Have you identified the location where Britannia Motors photograph their cars? I've passed it many times on my bike. It's a fair climb up t'hill from Church.
> 
> 
> View attachment 637835


Yes just have now at the top of knuzden


----------



## DRM (1 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> You really do seem to have a downer on privately selling cars, you must be a forecourt salesman dream


Not really, it’s just sometimes the gains are not worth the efforts in completing the sale, and putting up with chancers that think they’re on wheeler dealers


----------



## JtB (1 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> This one's only a basic Pop, otherwise I might've been interested.🤔
> 
> View attachment 638067
> 
> ...


 That colour reminds me of a foul tasting medicine I used to have to take as a child (in the 60’s) whenever I had tonsillitis.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2022)

JtB said:


> whenever I had tonsillitis.


How come I'm the only one I know, who like you in the 1960's had tonsillitis, had them taken out after the first bout of it? Others of the time say they had it a few times, but theirs weren't surgically removed? 🤔


----------



## JtB (2 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> How come I'm the only one I know, who like you in the 1960's had tonsillitis, had them taken out after the first bout of it? Others of the time say they had it a few times, but theirs weren't surgically removed? 🤔


I was going down with tonsillitis all the time and I think that pink medicine (that nobody else seems to remember) might have been penicillin. I had my tonsils removed at the age of 10.

My wife (who’s Spanish) had hers removed as a child under local anaesthetic in a dentist type chair. There’s no way I’d have let anyone touch my tonsils while I was still awake.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2022)

JtB said:


> I was going down with tonsillitis all the time and* I think that pink medicine (that nobody else seems to remember) might have been penicillin. *I had my tonsils removed at the age of 10.
> 
> My wife (who’s Spanish) had hers removed as a child under local anaesthetic in a dentist type chair. *There’s no way I’d have let anyone touch my tonsils while I was still awake. *


Yes and it was full of sugar of I remember rightly. No wonder we had bad teeth in those days. As for local anaesthetics I had 2 attempt operations at reconnecting my retina, both sadly failed. I had my eye prised open and could see the needles, sutures etc coming at me!!


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2022)

JtB said:


> That colour reminds me of a foul tasting medicine I used to have to take as a child (in the 60’s) whenever I had tonsillitis.


Or gaviscon…


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> Not really, it’s just sometimes the gains are not worth the efforts in completing the sale, and putting up with chancers that think they’re on wheeler dealers


I can't remember having any issues like that in all the cars I've sold, in fact the Cooper S I sold a couple of weeks ago the guy left a deposit of £200 & agreed to collect at the weekend. He ran on the Saturday to check Sunday was okay, then rung Sunday to say his wife's cars head gasket had gone, so couldn't afford to buy the Mini. He wasn't expecting his deposit back, but I refunded it him apart from the £20 the advert had cost, I then sold it again 3 days later for £100 more. For a potential £500 gain I'd give it a go, but to me £500 is a lot of money, maybe it's not for you, but each to there own.


----------



## cougie uk (2 Apr 2022)

The pink one reminds me of an iced bun. I'd be hungry every time I saw the car.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2022)

Years ago, there was a bit of an eccentric character locally who drove a pink Porsche 924. Children used to laugh at him but I suppose he never lost his car in a car park.


----------



## CharlesF (2 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I can't remember having any issues like that in all the cars I've sold, in fact the Cooper S I sold a couple of weeks ago the guy left a deposit of £200 & agreed to collect at the weekend. He ran on the Saturday to check Sunday was okay, then rung Sunday to say his wife's cars head gasket had gone, so couldn't afford to buy the Mini. He wasn't expecting his deposit back, but I refunded it him apart from the £20 the advert had cost, I then sold it again 3 days later for £100 more. For a potential £500 gain I'd give it a go, but to me £500 is a lot of money, maybe it's not for you, but each to there own.


I reckon you need to coach @Accy cyclist in how to sell a car privately while avoiding the many pitfalls. 

How to prepare the car, write a compelling advert, dealing with tyre-kickers, and so on. You’ll know seeing as how successful you are at selling cars. 

I tried once and decided “never again”!


----------



## Cerdic (2 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes and I'm not in a hurry to get the Fiat as silly me only went and put £20 of diesel in the Mini the other day, so I want to burn it up before part exchanging it!! Being a tight wad in some ways If it was petrol I'd siphon it off and stick it in the Fiat. I bet that old git who got pissed the other year and threatened me (he gets pissed every night) will have something derogatory to say about the Fiat, like he did with my Mini when he said "ninety odd thousand miles ffs!!" when I told him how many miles it'd done, after I'd bought it. He's had his little grey box on wheels (some non descript' 'economical' boring Vauxhall) since I moved here 5 years ago. It hardly moves as he guards 'his' parking space obsessively.



Oh dear, a Vauxhall. Possibly the least reliable brand on our fleet of 30,000 vehicles…


----------



## Cerdic (2 Apr 2022)

Fiat 500s are great little fun cars. As stylish urban runabouts they can‘t be beat. People only tend to be disappointed when they expect something else from the car. They are not great load-luggers or long distance motorway cars, for example. But then, neither is a VW Up or Hyundai I10 for example!

My wife is on her third 500. She commutes about 44 miles a day, mostly through traffic, and gets 53/54 mpg. We’ve only had a couple of minor issues over the years, but make sure you fit good wipers from Bosch or similar as cheap ones judder horribly!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Oh dear, a Vauxhall. Possibly the least reliable brand on our fleet of 30,000 vehicles…


I've only owned one Vauxhall in over 43 years of driving and that was a 1969 Vauxhall Viva 1300cc, which I had from about 1981 till 1984. Like most cars of that time it was prone to rust and was a regular visitor to garages. I remember having to constantly drop down to 3rd gear when climbing steep(ish) hills approached at a decent speed. It looked pretty cool though in its mint green paintwork. On about that neighbour's 'little grey box on wheels' I haven't seen it move in a fortnight. It has a 2016 plate and I bet it hasn't done 10,000 miles. yet.🤔


----------



## cougie uk (3 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've only owned one Vauxhall in over 43 years of driving and that was a 1969 Vauxhall Viva 1300cc, which I had from about 1981 till 1984. Like most cars of that time it was prone to rust and was a regular visitor to garages. I remember having to constantly drop down to 3rd gear when climbing steep(ish) hills approached at a decent speed. It looked pretty cool though in its mint green paintwork. On about that neighbour's 'little grey box on wheels' I haven't seen it move in a fortnight. It has a 2016 plate and I bet it hasn't done 10,000 miles. yet.🤔


I had an old Belmont that I loved. Boot could take my bike with just the front wheel off and you'd not even need the seats down. 
Later we got a sporty astra that we loved but was totalled in a head on by a lad on our side of the road on his phone. 
Replaced that with a Vectra that had DAB - that was the highlight and was scrap just after I'd finished paying for it. I doubt I'd go back to Vauxhall again but I suppose it's a different company now ? 

I've finished with petrol cars anyway. Electric is much better.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I've finished with petrol cars anyway. Electric is much better.


I don't fancy electric, it makes me think of milk floats. I'm going to buy that Fiat 500 this aft'. I'm back on petrol after 2 and a half years on diesel.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Apr 2022)

JtB said:


> That colour reminds me of a foul tasting medicine I used to have to take as a child (in the 60’s) whenever I had tonsillitis.


Me too. What was it called?


----------



## Cycleops (3 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Definitely not in pink


Not to mention the Katie Price connection.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Me too. What was it called?


Further back thread someone said it's penicillin and someone else Gaviscon. The pink reminds me of Largactil (used to treat various problems such as severe depression or behavioural disturbances) which was handed out liberally at the hospital I worked at in the early 1980's. It also reminds me of that raspberry blancmange which as children we had with raspberry jelly at our grandma's in the 1960's/early 70's.


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2022)

Have you got it yet ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Have you got it yet ?


I phoned him up 10 minutes ago intending to go in to buy it, but he closes at 3.30, so it'll be tomorrow now. Not to worry as another day will give me more time to empty cd's and stuff out my Mini and burn up that little but of diesel that's left.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Apr 2022)

Could get a good electric bike for that price and have money left for fashion items.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Could get a good electric bike for that price and have money left for fashion items.


Nowhere to safely park an electric bike and I have enough clothes!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Good grief…
> Yellow ones are super cool tho


What do you reckon to this then?


Our biology teacher (Mrs Perry) had the same car and in that colour, in the early 1970's. I think her's had a roof rack on though.🤔


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

Very cool but completely impractical as I don’t have a dry heated garage to keep it in. Old Fiats were always rather prone to rust.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Very cool but completely impractical as I don’t have a dry heated garage to keep it in. Old Fiats were always rather prone to rust.


Once took a Fiat 131 Supermirafiori for an MOT, guy started to test it & then came over & asked if I really wanted it testing, he made me go over & put my feet either side of the front wheel, then said look down, can you see your feet, yes I said, well you shouldn't bloody be able to. I'm not testing it, take ti away.


----------



## Brandane (4 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I phoned him up 10 minutes ago intending to go in to buy it, but he closes at 3.30, so it'll be tomorrow now. Not to worry as another day will give me more time to empty cd's and stuff out my Mini and burn up that little but of diesel that's left.


The suspense is too much.
Have you bought the #@$€in' thing yet, or not? Are you out and about, posing in your tweeds with the roof down on the back lanes of sunny Lancashire..... Or have you backed out because it had a dust cap missing, and we can look forward to another 18 pages in the latest instalment of the "will he/won't he" accy saga?


----------



## Cerdic (4 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Once took a Fiat 131 Supermirafiori for an MOT, guy started to test it & then came over & asked if I really wanted it testing, he made me go over & put my feet either side of the front wheel, then said look down, can you see your feet, yes I said, well you shouldn't bloody be able to. I'm not testing it, take ti away.



Ha! The 70s were a very rusty decade, but the Italian car industry had an additional handicap. The Italian government had done a deal with the Soviet Union to buy cheap steel. Which turned out to be utter crap quality!

This was bad news for Italian car makers as they were told they had to use it.

Shame because some otherwise great cars just crumbled to dust…


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Ha! The 70s were a very rusty decade, but the Italian car industry had an additional handicap. The Italian government had done a deal with the Soviet Union to buy cheap steel. Which turned out to be utter crap quality!
> 
> This was bad news for Italian car makers as they were told they had to use it.
> 
> Shame because some otherwise great cars just crumbled to dust…


Sometimes before they had even left the Italian port!


----------



## DRM (4 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Ha! The 70s were a very rusty decade, but the Italian car industry had an additional handicap. The Italian government had done a deal with the Soviet Union to buy cheap steel. Which turned out to be utter crap quality!
> 
> This was bad news for Italian car makers as they were told they had to use it.
> 
> Shame because some otherwise great cars just crumbled to dust…


My mates dad had a beautiful looking Lancia Beta Coupe, in black, just like this





had from brand new, it literally dissolved into a pile of rust


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2022)

Brandane said:


> The suspense is too much.
> Have you bought the #@$€in' thing yet, or not? Are you out and about, posing in your tweeds with the roof down on the back lanes of sunny Lancashire..... Or have you backed out because it had a dust cap missing, and we can look forward to another 18 pages in the latest instalment of the "will he/won't he" accy saga?


I've bought it! I went in today and the seller sorted my swap over insurance ( £213 with £250 excess) and 'car tax'(£30 a year and due about £95 back from my Mini's tax) out for me. I've been out driving in it, but no way was I opening the roof in the weather we had today. It was quite emotional saying goodbye to my car of the last 2.5 years, but I'm sure its new owner will look after it well!! I'm going to post some pics of my 'new' car later tonight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2022)

Just remembered, I could've come away with a different car! When I got there I saw this for sale.






https://www.britanniacarsales.co.uk...2-lounge-ss-3dr-oswaldtwistle-202203253936844

It's the Lounge version like mine, but has a glass 'panoramic view' roof. It's also in brilliant white which I don't think is as nice as the 'pearlescent white' one I've bought.


----------



## DRM (4 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've bought it! I went in today and the seller sorted my swap over insurance ( £213 with £250 excess) and 'car tax'(£30 a year and due about £95 back from my Mini's tax) out for me. I've been out driving in it, but no way was I opening the roof in the weather we had today. It was quite emotional saying goodbye to my car of the last 2.5 years, but I'm sure its new owners will look after it well!! I'm going to post some pics of my 'new' car later tonight.


Enjoy the new car, hopefully the sun will come out so you can have the top down


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> Enjoy the new car, hopefully the sun will come out so you can have the top down


It's rain forecast for the next 4 days. but i can wait!!


----------



## CharlesF (4 Apr 2022)

You’re going to enjoy the Fiat, especially when the good weather arrives.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

When driving home in the car yesterday someone headlight flashed me quite vigorously. I thought it was one of those 'slow down there's a speed/reg recognition van down the road'!!*! *moments, but I was only doing around 25 in a 30 mph zone and I soon found there wasn't such a vehicle down the road. I then wondered if they recognised my car and it was a friendly flash. There are quite a few white Fiat 500s on the road, so how would they recognise a certain one?🤔 I got 'hi there' flashed quite often in my yellow with a yellow and black chequered roof Mini, as it was the only one I saw of that colour scheme in the 2.5 years I owned it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just remembered, I could've come away with a different car! When I got there I saw this for sale.
> 
> View attachment 638629
> 
> ...


Look at the reg' on it! 







Friday the 13th and muppet springs to mind!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> but make sure you fit good wipers from Bosch or similar as cheap ones judder horribly!


While I had the wipers on yesterday, now that you mention it they did feel juddery. It was too wet and miserable to try and see what make the wipers are. I'll have a look later today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

@Brandane pics as promised, taken around the local park after buying it.












#
Er, you know who again!


----------



## DRM (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Look at the reg' on it!
> 
> View attachment 638642
> 
> ...


Fry Up?


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2022)

Nice car Accy, suits you perfectly


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> When driving home in the car yesterday someone headlight flashed me quite vigorously. I thought it was one of those 'slow down there's a speed/reg recognition van down the road'!!*! *moments, but I was only doing around 25 in a 30 mph zone and I soon found there wasn't such a vehicle down the road. I then wondered if they recognised my car and it was a friendly flash. There are quite a few white Fiat 500s on the road, so how would they recognise a certain one?🤔 I got 'hi there' flashed quite often in my yellow with a yellow and black chequered roof Mini, as it was the only one I saw of that colour scheme in the 2.5 years I owned it.


Probably someone else on the way to the hairdressers’ convention


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Proof of purchase for any doubting Thomas CCers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 638648


I wouldn’t post all the details of the car on an open interweb forum


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> I wouldn’t post all the details of the car on an open interweb forum



I wouldn't either, I wouldn't even show the reg.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> I wouldn’t post all the details of the car on an open interweb forum


What's there to hide? I covered my important bank details.🤔


----------



## Randomnerd (5 Apr 2022)

Unsure how many car cloners are waiting for Accy to post up details of a beige Fiat?! 
And were any of our parishioners doubting you’d be buying said jalopy, Accy? All you need now is a decent tweed picnic blanket, and some soft Italian driving pumps


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's there to hide? I covered my important bank details.🤔


HOLD THE FRONT PAGE!!

I agree with @Accy cyclist on this one, how many of you cover your number plates up when you park up in a car park, or whilst parked at the side of the road? There's nothing on the page that you can't get by walking around a car with a camera. The plates are there for you to see in plain sight, the VIN number is also there for you to see, might have to be a bit imaginative to take an image but I bet it's possible.


----------



## Randomnerd (5 Apr 2022)

I unscrew my reg plates each time I go indoors. Better safe than sorry


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> HOLD THE FRONT PAGE!!
> 
> I agree with @Accy cyclist on this one, how many of you cover your number plates up when you park up in a car park, or whilst parked at the side of the road? There's nothing on the page that you can't get by walking around a car with a camera. The plates are there for you to see in plain sight, the VIN number is also there for you to see, might have to be a bit imaginative to take an image but I bet it's possible.



Its all just a part of internet security, I usually try and minimize the amount of details I post online, though I'm probably more strict on facebook than on Cyclechat.


----------



## JtB (5 Apr 2022)

I agree with @dave r 

While anyone who sees your car parked can glean that information, posting it on the internet just makes it more readily accessible to the world and more likely that someone with a similar car will clone your number plate and commit any number of motoring offences in your name.

Nice little car though and right choice @Accy cyclist


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2022)

JtB said:


> more likely that someone with a similar car will clone your number plate


You proof of this is?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's there to hide? I covered my important bank details.🤔


Mod Note:
Now everybody on the net inclined to investigate, will be able to link you (owner of the car) to your username on here Accy Cyclist.
At your peril!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Mod Note:
> Now everybody on the net inclined to investigate, will be able to link you (owner of the car) to your username on here Accy Cyclist.
> At your peril!


But surely they'd also have to know my e-mail address?🤔


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> But surely they'd also have to know my e-mail address?🤔


@classic33 can you find out Accy's real name from the info about his car he posted on here?
Please do not actually proceed or post his real name, just say yes or no 
@Accy cyclist, me personally I don't have neither the desire or the knowhow to find out your real name, but I bet quite a few on here could.
And I know quite a few on the WWW would love to have your personal details!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @classic33 can you find out Accy's real name from the info about his car he posted on here?
> Please do not actually proceed or post his real name, just say yes or no
> @Accy cyclist, me personally I don't have neither the desire or the knowhow to find out your real name, but I bet quite a few on here could.
> And I know quite a few on the WWW would love to have your personal details!


I don't know, I posted the pic of the car purchase in good faith. Why would anyone want to know my boring personal details?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @classic33 can you find out Accy's real name from the info about his car he posted on here?
> Please do not actually proceed or post his real name, just say yes or no
> @Accy cyclist, me personally I don't have neither the desire or the knowhow to find out your real name, but I bet quite a few on here could.
> And I know quite a few on the WWW would love to have your personal details!


What else do you want, mobile number given, address or the account details?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> What else do you want, mobile number given, address or the account details?


Lol, stop!
I was just suggesting to @Accy cyclist that putting his car's details for everyone to see is _not _a good idea: he's not convinced


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Lol, stop!
> I was just suggesting to @Accy cyclist that putting his car's details for everyone to see is _not _a good idea: he's not convinced


Both sets of car details, place of sale in Oswaldtwistle, not Accrington and their bank account details can be made out.

The car traded in failed the first MOT last year, which knock the price down slightly. Passed the retest later the same day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Lol, stop!
> I was just suggesting to @Accy cyclist that putting his car's details for everyone to see is _not _a good idea: he's not convinced


I'm not saying I'm not convinced. I just don't see why/how matching a car with a name could be dodgy. For example if I know a person and that person's name and know their car's reg' what dodgy things could I do?


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> their bank account details can be made out.


Only where I have an account, not my actual account number etc.🤔


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> But surely they'd also have to know my e-mail address?🤔


Those who have advised against posting it are correct. I'd delete the picture.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Those who have advised against posting it are correct. I'd delete the picture.


I've deleted it, but I still think it was safe to post it. 🤔


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm not saying I'm not convinced. I just don't see why/how matching a car with a name could be dodgy. For example if I know a person and that person's name and know their car's reg' what dodgy things could I do?


Someone that knows your real name could send you abuse/threats, because of stuff you posted on here?
Find out your address?
As a moderator, I must point this out to you, but feel free to leave the pictures on the site.
Edit: I see you have deleted them.
Good imo.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @classic33 can you find out Accy's real name from the info about his car he posted on here?
> Please do not actually proceed or post his real name, just say yes or no
> @Accy cyclist, me personally I don't have neither the desire or the knowhow to find out your real name, but I bet quite a few on here could.
> And I know quite a few on the WWW would love to have your personal details!


I'll not post the account number on the piece pictured, but it ends 59.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've deleted it, but I still think it was safe to post it. 🤔


What was posted, took longer to post than find out.

Why @Pat "5mph" chose me I don't know!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> HOLD THE FRONT PAGE!!
> 
> I agree with @Accy cyclist on this one, how many of you cover your number plates up when you park up in a car park, or whilst parked at the side of the road? There's nothing on the page that you can't get by walking around a car with a camera. The plates are there for you to see in plain sight, the VIN number is also there for you to see, might have to be a bit imaginative to take an image but I bet it's possible.


VIN numbers aren't normally visible on a car parked on the street though.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't know, I posted the pic of the car purchase in good faith. Why would anyone want to know my boring personal detail



To commit fraud, for identity theft and for any other scheme they can come up with to make money illegally. They could clone the cars identity to use on a stolen car, they could use your identity to claim benefit they're not entitled to, theres a lot of ways they can use you're information.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Only where I have an account, not my actual account number etc.🤔


Account number on the piece posted starts 77-76-05, last two digits are known.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> To commit fraud, for identity theft and for any other scheme they can come up with to make money illegally. They could clone the cars identity to use on a stolen car, they could use your identity to claim benefit they're not entitled to, theres a lot of ways they can use you're information.


But surely I wouldn't be seen as being 'in on it' would I ? 🤔


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> But surely I wouldn't be seen as being 'in on it' would I ? 🤔



No you wouldn't be seen to be in on it, they may clone your car for use on a stolen car in a different city and the first you might know about it is when you start getting parking and speeding tickets on roads you've never heard of.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> No you wouldn't be seen to be in on it, they may clone your car for use on a stolen car in a different city and the first you might know about it is when you start getting parking and speeding tickets on roads you've never heard of.


Then surely by proving my car wasn't the one in the speed camera photo' I'd be ok? 🤔


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then surely by proving my car wasn't the one in the speed camera photo' I'd be ok? 🤔



Yes, but that might not be easy to do.

https://www.parkers.co.uk/car-advice/2011/Car-cloning-all-the-facts/


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then surely by proving my car wasn't the one in the speed camera photo' I'd be ok? 🤔


Two cars, same make, close match on colour with the same number plate. That never happens, it must have been you.

It then falls to you to prove it wasn't. "Brothers car" was parked up in the port of Dover for over two weeks. Port police cleared the car park around the car.
Local police were sent to find out why he'd left it there. The genuine vehicle was outside the house. He still had to get all the paperwork to prove he'd the correct one.


----------



## Brandane (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> VIN numbers aren't normally visible on a car parked on the street though.


Is the VIN not still displayed in a panel at the bottom of the windscreen, on the driver's side? 

Like this....


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

Just seen this thread has shot up to '6k' views. I hope they aren't all fraudsters looking for my personal details.

I'm expecting a court summons soon for doing 130 mph on the M25 in a 1.2cc Fiat 500, even though I haven't been to London, or even been south of Crewe for that matter, since 1992!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> VIN numbers aren't normally visible on a car parked on the street though.


They are they are on the passenger side lower windscreen, as said you would have to be creative to get a snap but it is possible.


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2022)

Brandane said:


> Is the VIN not still displayed in a panel at the bottom of the windscreen, on the driver's side?
> 
> Like this....
> 
> View attachment 638769


It is on my Skoda (well passenger side but that's the driver's side in the country of origin). 

A few years ago the NCT (MOT) tester insisted he couldn't read the VIN number on my 205 which ended up with me having to get the car verified by Peugeot and a huge form filled out and signed by someone in officialdom before he would issue my test cert. 

I can read the number and no subsequent tester has ever mentioned it so obviously I came across a jobsworth


----------



## Nibor (6 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @classic33 can you find out Accy's real name from the info about his car he posted on here?
> Please do not actually proceed or post his real name, just say yes or no
> @Accy cyclist, me personally I don't have neither the desire or the knowhow to find out your real name, but I bet quite a few on here could.
> And I know quite a few on the WWW would love to have your personal details!


I know his real name  not telling though


----------



## JtB (6 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just seen this thread has shot up to '6k' views. I hope they aren't all fraudsters looking for my personal details.
> 
> I'm expecting a court summons soon for doing 130 mph on the M25 in a 1.2cc Fiat 500, even though I haven't been to London, or even been south of Crewe for that matter, since 1992!


Actually it’s quite a stressful experience. My Dad recently received a fine for driving illegally in a bus lane. When he looked more closely it was a bus lane in a city he’d never even visited so clearly his number plate had been cloned. But simply explaining that it was not his car did not stop the letters. They had his number plate on record and as far as they were concerned he was guilty of the crime so letters just kept on coming, each letter evermore threatening than the previous. Maybe if you’re a youngster you can laugh it off, but not when you’re elderly.


----------



## Gunk (6 Apr 2022)

About 25 years ago I had a knock at the door as my Golf VR6 was abandoned after an armed robbery about 200 miles away, they realised my car had been cloned within about 2 minutes after they confirmed the VIN Number.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

Well it's done nothing but rain in the North West since 'someone' bought a soft top !


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2022)

@fossyant - given my 'prize' car is delayed and I now don't own a car I'm looking at soft-tops. Or at least one for £1295 as temporary transport.

Does that mean we're in for a summer of  ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Well it's done nothing but rain in the North West since 'someone' bought a soft top !


I know! I can't even wash the thing! I'm dying to get that soapy water pumping brush on it, especially the canvas roof. I always finish off with the gloss/wax rinse. I find rain water beads on cars after using it, meaning it does give a polished look. I'm not doing my customary when I get a 'new' car, liquid polish in a bottle and cloth rub up thingy this time. I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Well it's done nothing but rain in the North West since 'someone' bought a soft top !


I had the top down most of the time while out today and I managed to give it a good wash and water gloss/polish!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Apr 2022)

Mod Note:
Plastering one's face on the world wide web for all to see, when one previously posted about neighbours and stuff, is not a good idea


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Mod Note:
> Plastering one's face on the world wide web for all to see, when one previously posted about neighbours and stuff, is not a good idea


And do you think those neighbours look at Cycle Chat?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> And do you think those neighbours look at Cycle Chat?


Could be, or someone that knows you and them both maybe reads CC?
Don't after blame CC and the mods if (more than your usual) dramatic events happen to you. 
I gave you good advice.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Could be, or someone that knows you and them both maybe reads CC?
> Don't after blame CC and the mods if (more than your usual) dramatic events happen to you.
> I gave you good advice.


No disrespect Pat, but I choose to live my life not wrapped in cotton wool.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Could be, or someone that knows you and them both maybe reads CC?
> Don't after blame CC and the mods if (more than your usual) dramatic events happen to you.
> I gave you good advice.


I never mention CC to anyone I talk to, apart from my only 'very good friend' in life. So there's very little chance they'll (neighbours) read my posts about them and come knocking on my door!  I think.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Could be, or someone that knows you and them both maybe reads CC?
> Don't after blame CC and the mods if (more than your usual) dramatic events happen to you.
> I gave you good advice.


Besides, there's hundreds of my 'selfies' in this thread!!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...out-from-the-riff-raff-help-me-decide.273614/


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

I'm definitely not camera shy I'll have you know!!🧐


----------



## JtB (6 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I choose to live my life not wrapped in cotton wool.


I can definitely believe that after seeing some of the situations you get yourself into.


----------



## Gunk (6 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I never mention CC to anyone I talk to, apart from my only 'very good friend' in life. So there's very little chance they'll (neighbours) read my posts about them and come knocking on my door!  I think.🤔



And as you don’t own a bike your presence here is fairly safe!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

Gunk said:


> And as you don’t own a bike your presence here is fairly safe!


I have 3. I just don't ride them these days.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2022)

JtB said:


> I can definitely believe that after seeing some of the situations you get yourself into.


That almost sounds like you believe the stuff Accy supposedly get into actually happens


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2022)

potsy said:


> That almost sounds like you believe the stuff Accy supposedly get into actually happens


I only mention a small fraction of the shoot stuff that happens!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mod Note:
> Plastering one's face on the world wide web for all to see, when one previously posted about neighbours and stuff, is not a good idea


Needs a new camera, everything is a mirror image.


----------



## Nibor (7 Apr 2022)

I already knew what he looked like all be it i haven't seen him in anything but lycra in real life lol.


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2022)

The rain has got worse, we're doomed.


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2022)

Has he installed the furry dice yet?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> The rain has got worse, we're doomed.


I can't go out in it today. I don't want to get it dirty with the rain caused muck on the roads, after I washed it yesterday! 🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2022)

Instead, I'm going to try and get the oily fingerprints off that nice cream leather steering wheel, caused by those mechanics dirty fingers. Fairy liquid on a dampened bar towel should do the trick.🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2022)

I mentioned earlier in the thread about using Duraglit to try and get that exhaust tail pipe thingy polished up, but I remembered after that I have some Autosol from years ago which I'd use to polish chrome bits on my bikes.







The product below is ok if you use it by mistake on chrome, but if you reverse the mistake it might require immediate medical attention!!🧐


----------



## cyberknight (7 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Instead, I'm going to try and get the oily fingerprints off that nice cream leather steering wheel, caused by those mechanics dirty fingers. Fairy liquid on a dampened bar towel should do the trick.🧐


if the fingerprints were not there before you viewed it i wouldn't have left the garage until they had sorted it in the 1st place , very poor


----------



## DRM (7 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I mentioned earlier in the thread about using Duraglit to try and get that exhaust tail pipe thingy polished up, but I remembered after that I have some Autosol from years ago which I'd use to polish chrome bits on my bikes.
> 
> View attachment 638957
> 
> ...


That reminds me, I called into the chemist on the way home to collect SWMBO prescription, whilst waiting a bloke came in went to the shelf with various creams and potions, picked 2 boxes up, went to the door and shouted at a woman in the car park, that they’ve got these, ones a cream the others a pessary which do you want? I think she was wishing the earth would swallow her up as this is what he was waving around and shouting which do you want


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> if the fingerprints were not there before you viewed it i wouldn't have left the garage until they had sorted it in the 1st place , very poor


They weren't oil marks/prints. As soon as I started to wipe the wheel the marks came off. Probably just daily dirt, but at least they weren't oil marks that could've left a permanent mark. The rest of the car was clean when I bought it, but with having the roof open the dust and stuff will soon build up.


----------



## stephec (7 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had the top down most of the time while out today and I managed to give it a good wash and water gloss/polish!!
> 
> View attachment 638865
> 
> ...


Did you visit the famous sausage shop, I've not been up there for a few months now?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> Did you visit the famous sausage shop, I've not been up there for a few months now?


No, but I drove past it. Clitheroe's not a town you can easily park in, as you probably know. I did buy some the other week when I had a walk round the castle and castle street itself. Beef and tomato if I remember rightly.🤔 Expensive, but hardly any fat came out and the meat wasn't that mushy mince stuff.

That bay I parked in yesterday as you'll also probably know is near the library and the White Lion pub. You're only allowed half an hour and there's wardens constantly on patrol in the town during shop opening times. It'd take me more than half an hour to limp up the hill and back to Cowman's.


----------



## vickster (7 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> No, but I drove past it. Clitheroe's not a town you can easily park in, as you probably know. I did buy some the other week when I had a walk round the castle and castle street itself. Beef and tomato if I remember rightly.🤔 Expensive, but hardly any fat came out and the meat wasn't that mushy mince stuff.
> 
> That bay I parked in yesterday as you'll also probably know is near the library and the White Lion pub. You're only allowed half an hour and there's wardens constantly on patrol in the town during shop opening times. It'd take me more than half an hour to limp up the hill and back to Cowman's.


Weren’t you applying for a blue badge?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2022)

vickster said:


> Weren’t you applying for a blue badge?


I know, I should have one but not yet. I'm waiting for the result of my CT Scan which I'll get this coming Monday. If I have osteoarthritis, that should allow me to get one. I was only 1 point off automatic qualification with my PIP result last year, so having proof of osteoarthritis should sway it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Apr 2022)

Any of you know why Fiat 500 Abarths have a scorpion badge on the front and rear, instead of a traditional Fiat badge? I do.


----------



## Tom... (8 Apr 2022)

Because that's Abarth's logo.

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Apr 2022)

Tom... said:


> Because that's Abarth's logo.
> 
> Is this a trick question?


Yes but *why *is it the logo?🤔

Ok, I'll tell you.

Carlo Abarth​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Carlo Alberto Abarth
*Carlo Abarth* (*15 November *1908 – 24 October 1979), born *Karl Albert Abarth*, was an Italian automobile designer.

He has/had the same birthday as me, albeit 52 years earlier. Hence the Scorpio astrological sign being chosen for the car. 


Seeing as we share the same birthday and his middle name is the same as my late dad's, maybe this is/was an omen for me to buy an Abarth and not a 500C?🤔


----------



## Nibor (8 Apr 2022)

Accy gives away more personal details


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Apr 2022)

Nibor said:


> Accy gives away more personal details


Well, it's not a CC secret as I've posted my birth date many times on here in the past.


----------



## Tom... (8 Apr 2022)

You asked _why_ they have a scorpion badge, and not a Fiat badge. You didn't ask why they have a scorpion as their logo


----------



## JtB (10 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Any of you know why Fiat 500 Abarths have a scorpion badge on the front and rear, instead of a traditional Fiat badge? I do.


I have no idea what “Abarths” is.  It sounded to me like what Vernon used to drink then I searched for one of his old posts and that was “Absinthe”. I have no idea what that is either.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then on the other hand I've always liked Fiat 500's and as I've posted before I like 'soft tops'. Ok, cream or off white wouldn't be my choice of colour, yellow or that wonderful Bianchi celeste are my favourites but at least the Fiat isn't grey or black!What might decide it for me is this pic' of the Fiat's rear. I love the much wider at the bottom than the top look (like a Mini) and that folded back top to me looks so stylish!
> 
> View attachment 637465










Accy cyclist said:


> *I think a bit of Duraglit would bring that exhaust pipe up nice and shiny.*








I used some Autosol and an old white sports sock on it yesterday. I'm quite pleased with the result, but I think a bit of Duraglit's more abrasive 'wadding' you get in the tin might've brought it up a bit more. 🤔












Edit...That black patch on the right is bugging me! How did I miss that bit!🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2022)

It reached 75,000 miles yesterday. 












Not much before it reached 75,000 that 'fuel running low' sign on the left appeared. I drove to the about a half a mile away fuel station and put a tenner in. I'm going to see how many miles it gets me. I think that going off the last top up, it'll be about 45 miles before the sign reappears.🤔


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2022)

@Accy cyclist i bet all your neighbours want lifts in that for sure


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Apr 2022)

DOB ✔️
Dad's middle name ✔️
star sign ✔️
make of first car ✔️

Accy, what's...
the street you grew up on
mother's maiden name
favourite teacher

asking for a friend


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> @Accy cyclist i bet all your neighbours want lifts in that for sure


Not only a lift, but they also want to smoke in it, put their feet up on the dash, touch the windows with their grubby hands, route through the glove box......


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not much before it reached 75,000 that 'fuel running low' sign on the left appeared. I drove to the about a half a mile away fuel station and put a tenner in. I'm going to see how many miles it gets me. I think that going off the last top up, it'll be about 45 miles before the sign reappears.🤔


LOL, the thing I'm currently driving wouldn't get off the forecourt before coming back on for £10, or at least it seems that way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> LOL, the thing I'm currently driving wouldn't get off the forecourt before coming back on for £10, or at least it seems that way.


Someone else laughed the other day when I said I'd put a tenner in to see how far the car would go on it. I still think 10 quid's worth of fuel is a lot! After all, I used to put £2.50 of 4 star every fortnight in my British Leyland Minis...albeit in the 1970's/early 80's.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not only a lift, but they also want to smoke in it, put their feet up on the dash, touch the windows with their grubby hands, route through the glove box......


Make them walk


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It reached 75,000 miles yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 639450
> 
> ...











Not too good I'd say! 🧐 I've been keeping the rev' counter down below three, as much as possible and half of those miles have been done 'cruising' on an A road. Yes, I know petrol is expensive now, but it's cheaper than diesel and I reckon my Mini D was better on fuel consumption.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> DOB ✔️
> Dad's middle name ✔️
> star sign ✔️
> make of first car ✔️
> ...


I was brought up on that red bricked street in the background.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not too good I'd say! 🧐 I've been keeping the rev' counter down below three, as much as possible and half of those miles have been done 'cruising' on an A road. Yes, I know petrol is expensive now, but it's cheaper than diesel and I reckon my Mini D was better on fuel consumption.🤔


You can't use the fuel light as a judge, the only true way is to fill it up to the brim, drive it until the light comes on & then fill it up to the brim on the same pump as before.

But rough guesstimates £10 is about 5.6L which is 1.25 gallons allowing for error in when the light comes on is around 40 to the gallon, which if you have been doing short journeys on cold mornings isn't too bad.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

I can remember when cars didn't have low fuel warning lights you just got braver and braver 
Now days there is almost a warning light for everything


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Now days there is almost a warning light for everything


Shame they don't have one for cyclists coming the other way which flashes Yield


----------



## wheresthetorch (13 Apr 2022)

My first motorbike didn't have a fuel gauge or a fuel light. Just a reserve tank which you had to turn on with a little tap under the petrol tank when the engine started to cough. Not easy while on the move and wearing winter gloves!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2022)

wheresthetorch said:


> My first motorbike didn't have a fuel gauge or a fuel light. Just a reserve tank which you had to turn on with a little tap under the petrol tank when the engine started to cough. Not easy while on the move and wearing winter gloves!


Or when you'd turned it onto reserve instead of main when you first got on


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> But rough guesstimates £10 is about 5.6L which is 1.25 gallons allowing for error in when the light comes on is around 40 to the gallon, which if you have been doing short journeys on cold mornings isn't too bad.


How about this theory about my much higher than expected fuel consumption. Today as I put another tenner's worth in I noticed how loose and wobbly the petrol cap is. I'm thinking that the petrol is evaporating/escaping through that loose fuel cap.🤔


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2022)

Doubt it you've gone from diesel to petrol,


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Doubt it you've gone from diesel to petrol,


What do you mean?🤔


----------



## Cerdic (13 Apr 2022)

When the petrol cap is locked in place, the outer part is loose and swivels about. The inner part is locked onto the filler tube and seals the hole.

Its the same concept that VW used to use…


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> When the petrol cap is locked in place, the outer part is loose and swivels about. The inner part is locked onto the filler tube and seals the hole.
> 
> Its the same concept that VW used to use…


So no fuel evaporation then? 🤔


----------



## midlife (13 Apr 2022)

Is it the 1.2 litre petrol engine?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2022)

midlife said:


> Is it the 1.2 litre petrol engine?


Yes, it is.


----------



## midlife (13 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, it is.



My current car is a 2014 Ford Ka, probably made at the same Polish Fiat Factory and share lots of common parts. The 1.2 engine isn't as economical in the real world as the manufacturer says. More style over substance lol. Mind you the 500 HAS *WAY* more style than my Ka!


----------



## Cerdic (14 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> So no fuel evaporation then? 🤔



Unlikely, I would think.

My wife is on her third 500 and has got 50+ mpg from all of them. Her main use is a 20 mile commute mostly on A roads, so that probably helps.

Have you looked at the mpg readout on the dash?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you mean?🤔


Diesels on the whole tend to be more frugal on fuel as they don't rev as fast or used to, they also have more low down torque so makes for a lazy driver which is why I like them, with a petrol you have to pedal up & down the gearbox more, so you may have to adapt your driving style. But short journeys make a huge difference, wife's Rav4 2.2 diesel on a 200 mile run will give 55mpg+ to the gallon, seen it as high as 57.8mpg, but it's mainly used on short journeys, the main one less than a mile & back, on that it's down to 40mpg.

But putting £10 or £20 & going from light to light as I've said before is no real indication as you are not allowing for the damper effect on the fuel level.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Apr 2022)

Cerdic said:


> Have you looked at the mpg readout on the dash?


Since you mentioned it I've looked for it but Fiat 500 'clocks', after looking up about the car are notorious for being hard to see in bright sunlight conditions. I'm either going to have to put the roof up or go for a drive after twilight.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2022)

midlife said:


> My current car is a 2014 Ford Ka, probably made at the same Polish Fiat Factory and share lots of common parts. The 1.2 engine isn't as economical in the real world as the manufacturer says. More style over substance lol. *Mind you the 500 HAS *WAY* more style than my Ka!*


Yes, i agree about the Fiat having more style than the KA. This was taken this aft'. They are quite similar in many ways and I'd say that Ford KA would look nearly as 'cool' as my 500C If it had a sunroof/roll back top!


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2022)

Parent and child space parker alert


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Parent and child space parker alert



Also known as a parent and pooch space!!


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Also known as a parent and pooch space!!



You have the trolly.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> You have the trolly.



More like off it!!


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Parent and child space parker alert



Hope none of his nosey neighbours see his parking


----------

